# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  κατάθλιψη;;;; ΙΑΤΡΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ

## λίτσα

λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή...
πριν δυόμιση χρόνια σχεδόν μένω έγκυος....αρχίζουν τα πρώτα συμπτώματα...μουδιάσματα στα άκρα , ταχυκαρδίες , απώλεια αισθήσεων , εφίδρωση και πολλά άλλα....
ο γυναικολόγος τα αποδίδει στην εγκυμοσύνη....μετά από δυόμιση μήνες αποβάλλω....
τα συμπτώματα;;;; συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν στον ίδιο βαθμό...πηγαίνω σε διάφορους γιατρούς....στομαχολόγο , πνευμονολόγο , ορυλά και ο κάθε ένας μου έλεγε το μακρύ και το κοντό του χωρίς όμως να βρίσκουν άκρη με αυτά τα συμπτώματα και χωρίς να μπορούν να τα αποδώσουν πουθενά....είχα χάσει τα αβγά και τα πασχάλια γιατί δεν ήξερα τί έχω....
ήθελα απελπισμένα να πιαστώ από κάπου...να βρεθεί κάποιος να μου πει τι έχω επιτέλους...
πηγαίνω σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος μου βρίσκει πρόπτωση της μητροειδούς βαλβίδος....τα συμπτώματα αυτά όμως δεν συμπίπτουν με αυτά της συγκεκριμένης πάθησης...
εν τέλει καταλήγω σε νευρολόγο ...κάνω αξονική εγκεφάλου και δεν δείχνει τίποτα δόξα το θεό....
το πόρισμά του;;;; βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη!!!!!!!!!!
με φορτώνει με ολόκληρη φαρμακαποθήκη.....
με επηρεάζει λέγοντάς μου για διάφορες φοβίες και συγκεκριμένα για αγοραφοβία και τα φάρμακα συνεχίζονται....
τα συμπτώματα όμως δεν σταματούν να υπάρχουν....

και ερχόμαστε στο σήμερα δυόμιση χρόνια μετά....
ψυχολογικά είμαι σούπερ...καλύτερα δόξα το θεό δεν γίνεται...έχω διάθεση για τα πάντα....χορεύω και τραγουδώ όλη μέρα , φροντίζω το σπίτι μου και την οικογένειά μου και πάνω από όλα τον εαυτό μου....βγαίνω έξω και διασκεδάζω...
τα σωματικά όμως συμπτώματα που είχα υπάρχουν ακόμα....
πηγαίνω λοιπόν στον νευρολόγο όπως έκανα κάθε μήνα και του λέω ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα....
η απάντησή του;;;;;
υποτροπίασες , δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω άλλο , με τα φάρμακα ξεκινάμε πάλι από την αρχή δηλαδή μου τα αυξάνει στο έπακρο και με παραπέμπει σε ψυχίατρο......
έχασα την γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου....
μα πώς είναι δυνατόν να υποτροπιάσω από την στιγμή που νιώθω πάρα πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά....
τον ρωτάω μήπως υπάρχει κάτι οργανικό που μου δημιουργεί όλα αυτά τα παθολογικά προβλήματα και μου απαντά αρνητικά....
φεύγω από εκεί αποφασισμένη να φτάσω ως το κόκκαλο αυτή την φορά για να βρω τί πραγματικά έχω....
τπ συζητώ με τους δικούς μου ανθρώπους και το μυαλό μας πηγαίνει μήπως υπάρχει θυρεοειδής....
συγγενής με θυρεοειδή έχει ακριβώς τα ίδια συμπτώματα...
πηγαίνω σε ενδοκρινολόγο , της λέω όλο το ιστορικό και τρελάθηκε....
μα πώς είναι δυνατόν μου λέει να μην σου αναφέρει κανένας γιατρός για θυρεοειδή....
με εξετάζει και πιάνει τον αδένα με τα χέρια της...διόγκωση του θυρεοειδούς....
κάνω εξειδικευμένες εξετάσεις ακόμα και σπινθιρογράφημα...
το αποτέλεσμα;;;;;
οζόδης βρογχοκήλη....δηλαδή πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή.....

όλα αυτά δηλαδή οφείλονται εκεί και δημιουργήθηκε κατά την διάρκεια της εγκυμοσύνης....πράγμα που συμβαίνει πολύ συχνά....

τόσα χρόνια παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα και πολύ δυνατά μάλιστα άνευ λόγου και αιτίας....
έχω φορτώσει τον οργανισμό μου με χημικές ουσίες που θα κάνει πάρα πολύ καιρό να αποβάλλει ... χώρια που θα μου πάρει μήνες για να τα σταματήσω γιατί χρειάζονται σταδιακή μείωση.....

η αλήθεια όμως είναι πως δεν με πειράζει και πολύ γιατί επιτέλους βρήκα μια άκρη...βρήκα που οφείλονται όλα αυτά ...

απλά πήρα το μάθημά μου....
να μην εμπιστεύομαι κανέναν αν πρώτα δεν κάνω εξωνυχιστικό έλεγχο.....

μην παρεξηγηθώ...αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως όποιος έχει τα ίδια συμπτώματα έχει και θυρεοειδή απαραίτητα....
απλά έτυχε να συμβεί σε εμένα....

τώρα συνεχίζω την ζωή μου κανονικά χωρίς φόβους...γιατί απλά ποτέ δεν υπήρξαν στην πραγματικότητα....
όλα ήταν μια αυταπάτη....ένα τραγικό λάθος.....
συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα .....

----------


## Ακροβατης

Επαθα σοκ μολις διαβασα το θεμα σου,μα ειναι δυνατον κανενας γιατρος να μη σου πει να εξετασεις το θυροειδη σου πριν αρχισεις φαρμακευτικη αγωγη?

----------


## melene

που ζουμε?αν ειναι δυνατον!το πρωτο πραγμα που θα πρεπε να σου πει ειναι αυτο.εγω καθε μηνα κανω εξετασεις.αν ειναι δυνατον!!!αγαπητη,μηπως θα επρεπε να αλλαξεις γιατρο??

----------


## panamar

η πρωτη στην κυριολεξια η πρωτη εξεταση που ζητανε οι ψυχιατροι στα δημοσια νοσοκομεια ειναι θυροειδης...εγω που ειμαι βοηθος γιατρου το ηξερα!!!Ημαρτον και ελεος που επεσες κοπελια μου!!Δεν πειραζει ολα για καποιο λογο γινονται!!

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by melene_
> που ζουμε?αν ειναι δυνατον!το πρωτο πραγμα που θα πρεπε να σου πει ειναι αυτο.εγω καθε μηνα κανω εξετασεις.αν ειναι δυνατον!!!αγαπητη,μηπως θα επρεπε να αλλαξεις γιατρο??


να αλλάξω γιατρό δεν γίνεται γιατί τον χρειάζομαι για να μου κόψει τα φάρμακα που δεν τα χρειάζομαι πλέον....
φυσικά δεν τον έχω ενημερώσει για τίποτα ακόμα....
και ξέρετε τί έγινε;;;
πριν λίγο με πήρε τηλέφωνο μια ψυχίατρος και μου είπε πως παίρνει εκ μέρους του νευρολόγου...πως της έδωσε το τηλέφωνό μου για να κάνουμε συνεδρίες....
αν είναι δυνατόν.....
με το ζόρι παντρειά δηλαδή....
πάντως πριν μου σταματήσει τα φάρμακα δεν πρόκειται να του αναφέρω για τον θυρεοειδή γιατί θέλω να δω τί θα μου πει για την τωρινή μου κατάσταση...
αν θα επιμείνει δηλαδή πως έχω υποτροπιάσει ενώ εγώ αισθάνομαι πάρα πολύ καλά....

----------


## melene

mαλλον η ψυχιατρος θα ειναι φιλεναδα του και θα θελει να της εξασφαλισει πελατεια!
μα καλα,αφου θεωρει οτι εισαι σε φαση υποτροπης,γιατι σου κοβει τα χαπια?

----------


## λίτσα

πες μου εσύ να σου πω και εγώ......
το μόνο που κατάλαβα είναι πως δεν βρίσκεις άκρη με αυτούς τους γιατρούς....
με έβαλε σε ένα τρυπάκι χωρίς λόγο και τώρα άντε να βγω ....

η ενδοκρινολόγος μου είπε πως τα φάρμακα που παίρνω είναι πολύ δυνατά και πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας νευρολόγος να τα χορηγήσει....

θα μου πεις φταίω και εγώ που τον εμπιστεύτηκα αλλά είπαμε....ήθελα να πιαστώ από κάπου και ο συγκεκριμένος στην πόλη που μένω είναι κορυφή στην ειδικότητά του....

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλησπέρα Λίτσα!Όταν σου έγινε η πρώτη αξιολόγηση και η γνωμάτευση για κατάθλιψη,πώς ήταν η γενική σου κατάσταση,πέραν των συμπτωμάτων που ανέφερες;Υπήρχαν αλλαγές στην όρεξη(διατροφικό μοντέλο),στις ώρες ύπνου(αύξηση ή μείωση),στη διάθεση για σεξ;Αρνητικές σκέψεις υπήρχαν;

Θα ήθελα επίσης να σου ευχηθώ σιδερένια,να ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα με την υγεία σου και να βρεις πάλι τον ωραίο,δυνατό σου εαυτό! :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

η διάθεσή μου ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή....
απλά τρομοκρατήθηκα γιατί ένιωσα όλα όσα ανέφερα και περισσότερο φοβήθηκα γιατί είχα απώλεια αισθήσεων....
αλλαγή στις ώρες ύπνου δεν υπήρχε....
διάθεση για σεξ δόξα τον Θεό υπήρχε και υπάρχει.....
διαφορά στο βάρος υπήρχε γιατί ένιωθα έναν κόμπο στον λαιμό και δεν μπορούσα να φάω....
όσο για τις αρνητικές σκέψεις δημιουργήθηκαν στην πορεία....

----------


## RainAndWind

Στη διάγνωση για κατάθλιψη,παίζουν ρόλο αυτές οι αλλαγές,γι αυτό σε ρώτησα.Αν συνέχιζες να κοιμάσαι καλά,να έχεις σταθερή libido και δεν υπήρχαν αρνητικά συναισθήματα,να μη νιώθεις δηλαδή αισθήματα κενού,ματαιότητας,θλίψης,α  συνέχιζες να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου εμφανισιακά και δεν άλλαξε η κοινωνικότητά σου,ίσως θα πρέπει να ρωτήσεις το γιατρό σου,σε ποια ευρήματα στηρίχθηκε για τη διάγνωση.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση,σε αυτό που ανέφερες,έχεις μεγάλο δίκιο,πάντα πρέπει να διασταυρώνουμε τις απόψεις και ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις,για να αποφεύγονται κατά το δυνατόν οι τυχόν λανθασμένες διαγνώσεις.

----------


## λίτσα

όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις τα αισθάνθηκα κατά την πορεία της θεραπείας μου.....
τότε ναι ένιωθα κενό και θλίψη γιατί ενώ έπαιρνα τα φάρμακα και με παρακολουθούσε ο γιατρός εγώ δεν αισθανόμουν πολύ καλά ... τα σωματικά συμπτώματα δεν σταματούσαν....και αυτό με έριχνε ψυχολογικά....και δεν είχα διάθεση για τίποτα....
τώρα πια που σκέφτομαι πιο λογικά ίσως αυτά να μου τα δημιουργούσαν και τα φάρμακα.....

υπήρξε όμως διάστημα που σταμάτησαν και τα σωματικά και ήμουν σούπερ.....
απλά εμφανίστηκαν πάλι έτσι ξαφνικά όπως την πρώτη φορά και για αυτό το λόγο το έψαξα περισσότερο τώρα....
και δόξα τον Θεό βρήκα την άκρη ή σχεδόν την αρχή της λύσης....

----------


## agkat

για τον νευρολόγο τα είπες και έχεις δίκιο.
πρέπει όμως να αναρωτηθείς (και οι υπόλοιποι) ότι αφού πήγες σε τόσους γιατρούς κανένας, ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ δεν σου έγραψε εξέταση για θυροειδή? δεν την γράφουν μόνο ενδοκρινολόγοι...
ο καρδιολόγος που διέγνωσε πρόπτωση μητροειδούς δεν σου έγραψε να κάνεις και εξετάσεις αίματος (ldl, hdl, ζάχαρο, τριγλυκερίδια κλπ) συμπεριλαμβανομένων και δεικτών θυροειδούς?

----------


## λίτσα

βεβαίως και έκανα αιματολογικές εξετάσεις ....
και ήταν όλα ανεβασμένα......
αλλά όλοι μου έλεγαν πως τα συμπτώματα που έχω δεν οφείλονται εκεί.....
και έτσι πιάστηκα από την γνωμάτευση της κατάθλιψης.....
ίσως επειδή ήθελα να πιαστώ από κάπου.....
σε συζήτηση με παθολόγο μου είπε πως τα συμπτώματα θυρεοειδούς και κατάθλιψης είναι σχεδόν τα ίδια....
παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και αγχολυτικά αλλά τα συμπτώματα παραμένουν....ενώ η ψυχολογία μου είναι πολύ καλή...
τί σημαίνει αυτό;;;;
υποτροπή;;;;
πάντως δεν επαναπαύομαι.....
θα συνεχίσω να ψάχνω μέχρι να βρω την άκρη του νήματος.....
να σημειώσω εδώ πως τα φάρμακα που παίρνω επιδηνώνουν την κατάσταση του θυρεοειδούς.....
πιάσε το αβγό και κούρευτο....

----------


## agkat

συγνώμη που επιμένω
ταχυκαρδίες, εφίδρωση, μουδιάσματα, αδυναμία είναι ΚΑΙ συμπτώματα πρόπτωσης που έχεις, αλλά όχι μόνο.
ο καρδιολόγος, ο παθολόγος ο κάθε ένας που πήγες είδε τις αιματολογικές και δεν συζήτησαν καθόλου το ενδεχόμενο δυσλειτουργίας θυροειδούς (?!?!?!?!?!?!)
πέραν αυτού, εσύ προσπάθησες με κάποιο τρόπο να ρίξεις τις αυξημένες τιμές στα υπόλοιπα? (διακοπή καπνίσματος, γυμναστική, υγιεινή διατροφή?) είδες αποτέλεσμα?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή...
> πριν δυόμιση χρόνια σχεδόν μένω έγκυος....αρχίζουν τα πρώτα συμπτώματα...μουδιάσματα στα άκρα , ταχυκαρδίες , απώλεια αισθήσεων , εφίδρωση και πολλά άλλα....
> ο γυναικολόγος τα αποδίδει στην εγκυμοσύνη....μετά από δυόμιση μήνες αποβάλλω....
> τα συμπτώματα;;;; συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν στον ίδιο βαθμό...πηγαίνω σε διάφορους γιατρούς....στομαχολόγο , πνευμονολόγο , ορυλά και ο κάθε ένας μου έλεγε το μακρύ και το κοντό του χωρίς όμως να βρίσκουν άκρη με αυτά τα συμπτώματα και χωρίς να μπορούν να τα αποδώσουν πουθενά....είχα χάσει τα αβγά και τα πασχάλια γιατί δεν ήξερα τί έχω....
> ήθελα απελπισμένα να πιαστώ από κάπου...να βρεθεί κάποιος να μου πει τι έχω επιτέλους...
> πηγαίνω σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος μου βρίσκει πρόπτωση της μητροειδούς βαλβίδος....τα συμπτώματα αυτά όμως δεν συμπίπτουν με αυτά της συγκεκριμένης πάθησης...
> εν τέλει καταλήγω σε νευρολόγο ...κάνω αξονική εγκεφάλου και δεν δείχνει τίποτα δόξα το θεό....
> το πόρισμά του;;;; βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Λιτσα δεν ειναι τυχαιο 
που καθε μερα γραφω εδω την ιδια φραση βγαλμενη απο το πιο εγυρο στομα στην Γαλλια σχετικα με θεματα ψυχικης υγειας 
Η Ψυχιατρικη ειναι ελιπης επιστημη !
Το ενοιωσες φουκαριαρα μου στο πετσι σου !
Δεν φταινε ομως οι γιατροι σου , γιατι αυτο που δεν εκανες οπως δεν κανουν και οι περισσοτεροι Ελληνες , ειναι να μπεις σε ενα νοσοκομειο και να ακολουθηθει μεθοδικα η διαδικασια διαγνωσης απο ολα τα εμπλεκομενα τμηματα !
Θα σου δωσω ενα παραδειγμα 
οταν το 1979 παρουσιαστηκα στο Ναυτικο για να υπηρετησω με υπερταση με εβαλαν στο ΝΝΑ και μου εκαναν αμεσως εξεταση θηροειδους με σπινθηρογραφημα ! 
Ακομα δεν εχω καταλαβει γιατι ....
Αν ομως ειχα θηροειδη , σιγουρα θα το ηξερα απο τοτε !

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by agkat_
> συγνώμη που επιμένω
> ταχυκαρδίες, εφίδρωση, μουδιάσματα, αδυναμία είναι ΚΑΙ συμπτώματα πρόπτωσης που έχεις, αλλά όχι μόνο.
> ο καρδιολόγος, ο παθολόγος ο κάθε ένας που πήγες είδε τις αιματολογικές και δεν συζήτησαν καθόλου το ενδεχόμενο δυσλειτουργίας θυροειδούς (?!?!?!?!?!?!)
> πέραν αυτού, εσύ προσπάθησες με κάποιο τρόπο να ρίξεις τις αυξημένες τιμές στα υπόλοιπα? (διακοπή καπνίσματος, γυμναστική, υγιεινή διατροφή?) είδες αποτέλεσμα?


δυστυχώς κανένας δεν ανέφερε τίποτα τέτοιο....
για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις τί λάθη έχουν συμβεί θα σου πω το εξής....
ένα βράδυ ενώ καθόμουν και ήμουν πολύ ήρεμη άρχισα να έχω πάλι αυτά τα συμπτώματα...τηλωφωνώ στον καρδιολόγο και του το λέω επίσης η πίεσή μου η μικρή είχε πέσει στο τέσσερα και είχα πανιάσει...
η απάντησή του;;;;
δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με την πάθησή σου....
και να φανταστείς πως το τεστ κοπώσεως δεν το έβγαλα πέρα...είχα τάση λιποθυμίας από τα πρώτα δεύτερα....
αλλά θα το ψάξω και αυτό δεν θα το αφήσω έτσι...
να ξεμπερδέψω πρώτα με τον νευρολόγο και μετά σειρά έχει ο καρδιολόγος.....

όσο για αυτά που με ρωτάς έκανα υγιεινή διατροφή και άσκηση όχι τακτική βέβαια αλλά οι δείκτες χοληστερίνης τριγλυκερίδια και σάκχαρο στα ύψη....

τί να πεις;;;;;
έχω παθολογικά προβλήματα και πήγαν να μου δημιουργήσουν και ψυχολογικά....

----------


## boubourina

Καλα Λιτσα!!!

Τωρα το ειδα και τρελαθηκα!

Με οσα περασες, και οσα χαπια καταπιες μεχρι σημερα, ειναι θαυμα που δεν τρελαθηκες στ\'αληθεια.

Εγω θα τους ειχα πλακωσει στις μηνυσεις στη θεση σου.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by boubourina_
> Καλα Λιτσα!!!
> 
> Τωρα το ειδα και τρελαθηκα!
> 
> Με οσα περασες, και οσα χαπια καταπιες μεχρι σημερα, ειναι θαυμα που δεν τρελαθηκες στ\'αληθεια.
> 
> Εγω θα τους ειχα πλακωσει στις μηνυσεις στη θεση σου.


δεν μπορει να το κανει και αν το κανει δεν ειναι καθολου σιγουρο οτι τελικα θα δικαιωθει μπουμπουρινα !
ξερεις γιατι?
γιατι πολλες παθησεις εχουν παρομοια συμπτωματα και ολες ανεξαιρετως ειναι ψυχοσωματικες ! εκτος απο τις λοιμωξεις που και παλι παιζεται λογω μειωμενης αντιστασης του ανοσοποιητικου μας συστηματος που παλι παιζει τεραστειο ρολο ο ψυχικος παραγοντας !
Μονο αν ειχε μπει σε ενα νοσοκομειο η κλινικη και κατεληγαν 
οι γιατροι στο ψυχικο νοσημα, χωρις να εχουν εξετασει 
τον θηροειδη , θα μπορουσε ισως να στραφει στην δικαιοσυνη!
*Γιατι ο καθε γιατρος θεραπευει οτι του πας εσυ, στα ιδιωτικα ιατρεια !*
Αν πχ πας σε ενα γυναικολογο θα θεραπευσει αυτα που εχουν σχεση με το αναπαραγωγικο της συστημα ...
μονο ενα νοσοκομειο η μια κλινικη , μπορει να παρεχει ολοκληρωμενη επιστημονικα τεκμηριωμενη διαγνωση για πολλες παθησεις ταυτοχρονα η αν θελετε ,να εχει μια ευθυνη στην σωστη διαγνωση και θεραπεια .
*Αυτο σημαινει ΕΣΥ και εδω φαινεται ποσο λαθος πορεια πηρε η αντιμετωπιση του ασθενη οταν κατακερματιζεται σε πολλα ιδωτικα ιατρεια !*

----------


## λίτσα

δεν έχω σκοπό ούτε μυνήσεις να κάνω ούτε να ζητήσω τα ρέστα από κανέναν...
όχι γιατί ξέρω πως δεν θα βρω άκρη αλλά επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει....
το θέμα για εμένα είναι πως αρχίζω να βρίσκω την λύση του αινίγματος.....

όσο για το ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και ταλαιπωρείται ο οργανισμός μου με τα φάρμακα που παίρνω τί να πω....
το κάθε τί που γίνεται έχει και τον λόγο που συμβαίνει....
από την στιγμή που έψαξα και βρήκα άκρη είναι λίγο το κακό....

σκεφτείτε να συνέχιζα με τα λεγόμενα του νευρολόγου και να έπαιρνα και τα υπόλοιπα φάρμακα που μου είπε....τί θα γινόταν τότε;;;;
θα περνούσαν τα χρόνια...θα έπαιρνα φάρμακα...θα με παρακολουθούσε ψυχίατρος και στην ουσία το πρόβλημα θα υπήρχε ακόμα....
δόξα το Θεό όμως....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> δεν έχω σκοπό ούτε μυνήσεις να κάνω ούτε να ζητήσω τα ρέστα από κανέναν...
> όχι γιατί ξέρω πως δεν θα βρω άκρη αλλά επειδή δεν με ενδιαφέρει....
> το θέμα για εμένα είναι πως αρχίζω να βρίσκω την λύση του αινίγματος.....
> 
> όσο για το ότι έχει ταλαιπωρηθεί και ταλαιπωρείται ο οργανισμός μου με τα φάρμακα που παίρνω τί να πω....
> το κάθε τί που γίνεται έχει και τον λόγο που συμβαίνει....
> από την στιγμή που έψαξα και βρήκα άκρη είναι λίγο το κακό....
> 
> ...


λιτσα 
απο αυτη σου την περιπετεια υγειας ,κρατα το ουσιωδες συμπερασμα 
Η σημαντικοτερη φαση θεραπειας σε οποιοδηποτε νοσημα ειναι η καταλληλη διαγνωση και αυτο , μονο ενα νοσοκομειο η μια κλινικη με αρτια εξοπλισμενα ολα τα ιατρικα τμηματα μπορουν να σου το διασφαλισουν
τα ιδωτικα ιατρεια ειναι επισης πολυ καλα , για τον *οκογενειακο σου γιατρο* που θα σε παρακολουθει σταδιακα και περιοδικα και που σε ξερει σαν οργανισμο απο παλια ....
Αυτος θα κρινει ποτε θα πας σε αλλο γιατρο , εργαστηριο η νοσοκομειο για μια αναλυτικη ερευνα υγειας .
Ολοι ανεξαιρετως οι γιατροι ειδικοτητων , χειρουργοι κλπ δουλευουν το πρωι σε νοσοκομεια και κλινικες και στα ιατρεια τους συντηρουν καποιους ασθενεις με χρονιες παθησεις η για την συνεχεια της θεραπειας τους εκτος νοσοκομειων και κλινικων
Για διαγνωση παντα το νοσοκομειο η μια κλινικη διαθετει περισσοτερα μεσα απο το οποιοδηποτε ιδιωτικο ιατρειο

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν επίτρεψέ μου να μην έχω εμπιστοσύνη ούτε στις ιδιωτικές κλινικές....
όταν ξεκίνησαν όλα πήγα στην καινούρια ιδιωτική κλινική που υπάρχει στην πόλη μου και είναι η καλύτερη όχι μόνο εδώ που μένω εγώ αλλά και εκτός της πόλεώς μου....
και εκεί οι γιατροί έκαναν λάθος....
ενώ ήμουν έγκυος οι αιματολογικές εξετάσεις που μου έκαναν δεν έδειξαν τίποτα και έτσι μου έκαναν ακτινογραφία θώρακος....και ταυτόχρονα μου έδωσαν και αντιαλλεργικό φάρμακο...
ποιός μου λέει εμένα πως από αυτό δεν πήγε καλά η εγκυμοσύνη μου;;;;;

δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη πλέον σε κανέναν και σε τίποτα.....
για αυτό το λόγο δεν επαναπαύομαι και συνεχίζω να ψάχνω με κάθε τρόπο...
διασταυρώνω απόψεις πλέον και εξετάσεις ταυτόχρονα.....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν επίτρεψέ μου να μην έχω εμπιστοσύνη ούτε στις ιδιωτικές κλινικές....
> όταν ξεκίνησαν όλα πήγα στην καινούρια ιδιωτική κλινική που υπάρχει στην πόλη μου και είναι η καλύτερη όχι μόνο εδώ που μένω εγώ αλλά και εκτός της πόλεώς μου....
> και εκεί οι γιατροί έκαναν λάθος....
> ενώ ήμουν έγκυος οι αιματολογικές εξετάσεις που μου έκαναν δεν έδειξαν τίποτα και έτσι μου έκαναν ακτινογραφία θώρακος....και ταυτόχρονα μου έδωσαν και αντιαλλεργικό φάρμακο...
> ποιός μου λέει εμένα πως από αυτό δεν πήγε καλά η εγκυμοσύνη μου;;;;;
> 
> δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη πλέον σε κανέναν και σε τίποτα.....
> για αυτό το λόγο δεν επαναπαύομαι και συνεχίζω να ψάχνω με κάθε τρόπο...
> διασταυρώνω απόψεις πλέον και εξετάσεις ταυτόχρονα.....


καλα κανεις λιτσα 
εσυ εισαι ο καλυτερος γιατρος του εαυτου σου !
οι αλλοι εχουν συμβουλευτικο ρολο...

----------


## giota

Να ρωτήσω σχετικά με την θεραπεία και την δοσολογία που σου έδωσε ο ψυχίατρος;

----------


## λίτσα

δεν πήγα καθόλου στην ψυχίατρο....
αυτή με πήρε τηλέφωνο σήμερα....
την φαρμακευτική αγωγή μου την ρύθμιζε ο νευρολόγος....και αυτός μου είπε πως πρέπει να αυξήσω τα φάρμακα γιατί υποτίθεται πως υποτροπίασα....
απλά με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο και μου είπε από εκεί και πέρα θα ρυθμίζει αυτή την φαρμακευτική αγωγή....
δεν χρειάζομαι όμως ούτε ψυχίατρο ούτε φάρμακα....
δόξα το Θεό είμαι πολύ καλά....καλύτερα δεν γίνεται....
θα καταπολεμήσω τα παθολογικά προβλήματα και όλα θα λυθούν....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> δεν πήγα καθόλου στην ψυχίατρο....
> αυτή με πήρε τηλέφωνο σήμερα....
> την φαρμακευτική αγωγή μου την ρύθμιζε ο νευρολόγος....και αυτός μου είπε πως πρέπει να αυξήσω τα φάρμακα γιατί υποτίθεται πως υποτροπίασα....
> απλά με παρέπεμψε σε ψυχίατρο και μου είπε από εκεί και πέρα θα ρυθμίζει αυτή την φαρμακευτική αγωγή....
> δεν χρειάζομαι όμως ούτε ψυχίατρο ούτε φάρμακα....
> δόξα το Θεό είμαι πολύ καλά....καλύτερα δεν γίνεται....
> θα καταπολεμήσω τα παθολογικά προβλήματα και όλα θα λυθούν....


ακριβως λιτσα!

----------


## Sofia

Λίτσα, 

θυμαμαι οτι παλιοτερα μιλουσες για καταθλιψη κ φοβιες με βεβαιοτητα. Δεν θυμαμαι να επικαλεισαι την ιατρικη γνωματευση που ειχες, μα συναισθηματα του παρελθοντος. Τουλάχιστον περιγραφες...Να πω μονο πώς σαν συμπτωμα του υποθυρεοειδισμού αναφερεται μεταξυ των αλλων κ η καταθλιψη. Ισως αν ρωτουσες τον γιατρο που εθιξε το θεμα του θυροειδη, να επαιρνες πληρεστερη και πιο ολοκληρωμενη ενημερωση. 

Οπως κ να χει, εγω θα σου ευχηθω οτι κ αν ηταν να ανηκει μονιμα στο παρελθον κ κατι ακομα: εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου κ σ αυτο που αισθανεσαι :Smile:  Αυτο παντα βοηθαει ολους μας!

----------


## πανος12345

λαθος διαγνωση λεει η κοπελα σοφια ...
γιατι πατε να την γυρισετε παλι πισω ?
πρωτη φορα ειναι που συμβαινει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## Sofia

δεν μιλησα για καμια διαγνωση πανο.και εχε απλα υποψη σου, για την ιστορια, πώς ημουν επιφυλακτικη εδω κ πολυ καιρο στον νευρολογο αυτο, με βαση παντα αυτα που διαβαζα μεσω της λιτσας. Κατι που το εχω γραψει και στο παρελθον. Επισης, σε πληροφορω πώς δεν εμπιστευομαι ευκολα διαγνωσεις. εμπιστευομαι ανθρωπους κ συναισθηματα. 

Κατα τα λοιπα, αν θες, μπορεις να μ αφηνεις να διατυπώνω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου. Σ ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## giota

Λίτσα εγώ επειδή έχω υποθυρεοδεισμό πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δεν έγιναν οι βασικές εξετάσεις για θυρεοειδή.Τελικά τι χάπια σου έδωσαν ποσο διάστημα ΄τα΄ηπιες και σε τι δόση;ειλικρινά είμαι περίεργη όντως αν ξερυθμιστεί ο θυρεοειδής π,χ το Τ4 έχεις παρόμοια συμπτώματα με την κατάθλιψη γιατί η θυροξίνη είναι ψυχοτρόπος ορμόνη

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> δεν μιλησα για καμια διαγνωση πανο.και εχε απλα υποψη σου, για την ιστορια, πώς ημουν επιφυλακτικη εδω κ πολυ καιρο στον νευρολογο αυτο, με βαση παντα αυτα που διαβαζα μεσω της λιτσας. Κατι που το εχω γραψει και στο παρελθον. Επισης, σε πληροφορω πώς δεν εμπιστευομαι ευκολα διαγνωσεις. εμπιστευομαι ανθρωπους κ συναισθηματα. 
> 
> Κατα τα λοιπα, αν θες, μπορεις να μ αφηνεις να διατυπώνω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου. Σ ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


μα και να θελα δεν εχω τροπο να σε αποτρεψω να το κανεις σοφια 
ομως διαπιστωνω οτι την γυρνατε πισω και αυτο πιστευω ειναι πολυ λαθος ! οταν καποιος εχει σχηματισει αποψη για την αρρωστεια του δεν πρεπει το φορουμ να τον κανει να αμφιβαλει γιατι το τοτε η εννοια υποστηριξη παει περιπατο ! 
υποστηριζω καποιον οσο βγαζει προβλημα 
οταν εχει καταληξει καπου και γραφει οτι παει καλα δεν πρεπει να την γυρνατε πισω για να την κανετε να αμφιβαλει για την αυτοεκτιμηση της ...
ιατρικο λαθος ειναι ο τιτλος του ποστ!
επεστρεψε για να σας κανει να καταλαβετε το τι χαος επικρατει στον τομεα της διαγνωσης 
τωρα αν δεν θελετε ...

----------


## Sofia

Πανο, ο καθενας εχει τον δικο του τροπο υποστηριξης.Μπορω κ να σιωπω, αν νιωσω επικινδυνη ή ασχετη με το θεμα.

Στο θεμα λοιπον αυτο, δεν ειμαι αλεξιπτωτιστης, δεν γραφω πρωτη φορα κατι για την λιτσα. Εχουμε ξαναμιλησει κ εχουμε ανταλλαξει αποψεις, πανω στο θεμα καταθλιψη που ηταν για μενα τουλαχιστον βιωμα. Κ με βαση το μυαλο που εγω κουβαλαω υποστηριξη ειναι ενθαρρυνση να βρει κανεις την αληθεια που ψαχνει.Αυτο καταλαβα πώς προσπαθει να κανει κ η λιτσα. να βρει την αληθεια των οσων περασε. μετα τη λαθος διαγνωση.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πανο, ο καθενας εχει τον δικο του τροπο υποστηριξης.Μπορω κ να σιωπω, αν νιωσω επικινδυνη ή ασχετη με το θεμα.
> 
> Στο θεμα λοιπον αυτο, δεν ειμαι αλεξιπτωτιστης, δεν γραφω πρωτη φορα κατι για την λιτσα. Εχουμε ξαναμιλησει κ εχουμε ανταλλαξει αποψεις, πανω στο θεμα καταθλιψη που ηταν για μενα τουλαχιστον βιωμα. Κ *με βαση το μυαλο που εγω κουβαλαω* υποστηριξη ειναι ενθαρρυνση να βρει κανεις την αληθεια που ψαχνει.Αυτο καταλαβα πώς προσπαθει να κανει κ η λιτσα. να βρει την αληθεια των οσων περασε. μετα τη λαθος διαγνωση.


λαθος καταλαβες σοφια ! αυτα τα εκανε η λιτσα σε αλλα ποστ πριν μαθει τελεσιδικα οτι το προβλημα της υγειας της οφειλεται στον θηροειδη της !
Αληθεια εσυ εχεις κανει εξεταση για τον δικο σου?
δεν θελω να σου δωσω ελπιδες αλλα λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε γιαυτο φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου για να εχεις τα μισα .
η Λιτσα ηρθε πισω στην \"πλατεια \" γιατι εδω ειναι οι φιλες και οι φιλοι της και ενοιωσε την αναγκη να τους πει οτι *υπηρχε λαθος διαγνωση και οτι ασκοπα εβαλε ολο αυτο τον καιρο την ψυχικη της υγεια σε περιπετειες ....*

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν θελω να σου δωσω ελπιδες αλλα λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε γιαυτο φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου για να εχεις τα μισα .


εχεις δικιο.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> δεν θελω να σου δωσω ελπιδες αλλα λαθη ειμαστε ανθρωπους κανουμε γιαυτο φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου για να εχεις τα μισα .
> 
> 
> εχεις δικιο.


δεν κανει τιποτα

----------


## Sofia

ευτυχως!

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν για να σας λυθούν κάποιες απορίες ....
όταν έπαθα το πατατράκ το μεγάλο, κατά την άποψη του νευρολόγου κρίση πανικού, κατά τον γυναικολόγο συμπτώματα της τότε υπάρχουσας εγκυμοσύνης και για όλους τους υπόλοιπους το δικό τους, δεν είχα φοβίες....
ούτε καν σκέφτηκα πως θα πεθάνω όπως συμβαίνει συχνά σε μια κρίση πανικού.....αν ήταν κρίση τελικά....
οι φοβίες , οι ανασφάλειες , η θλίψη και πολλά άλλα συναισθήματα ήρθαν αφότου επισκέφτηκα τον νευρολόγο και έκανα μαζί του κάποιες συνεδρίες στις οποίες μου έβγαζε όλα τα αρνητικά μου συναισθήματα και μετά με τον δικό του τρόπο τα έδιωχνε μακριά....

όταν ήρθα στο φόρουμ για πρώτη φορά με παρακολουθούσε ήδη σχεδόν ένα χρόνο ο νευρολόγος και εδώ κατέθετα ότι ακριβώς αισθανόμουν....τους φόβους μου , τις ανασφάλειές μου και τις ανησυχίες μου....

φυσικά σαν παιδί και σαν έφηβη είχα και εγώ τα προβλήματά μου τα οποία με τις συνεδρίες μου φάνταζαν τεράστια ενώ πριν μου ήταν ασήμαντα....αυτά λοιπόν κατέθετα....
είχα πείσει τον εαυτό μου πως ήμουν καταθλιπτική γιατί απλά ήθελα κάπου να ρίξω το βάρος των όσων σωματικών συμπτωμάτων είχα....

αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου εξηγήσει γιατί ενώ νιώθω πάρα πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά ,μην σας πω πως νιώθω σούπερ, έχω ακόμα τις σωματικές ενοχλήσεις;;;;
είναι αυτό υποτροπή;;;;
αφού όπως προείπα έχω διάθεση για τα πάντα και ενέργεια που δεν έχω ξανανιώσει....
θα μου πεις σε βοηθήσανε τα φάρμακα....
ναι αλλά που;;;; 
και αφού η ψυχή μου είναι δυνατή γιατί με προδίδει το σώμα μου;;;;

και κάτι άλλο...
μπορεί η κατάθλιψη να ρίξει την πίεση στο 4; 
να ανεβάσει το σάκχαρο στο 151;; και την χοληστερίνη στο 254;;

τέσπα όπως είπα δεν επαναπαύομαι ούτε με αυτή την διάγνωση....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> ευτυχως!


οχι ολα ομως ....

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Λίτσα εγώ επειδή έχω υποθυρεοδεισμό πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δεν έγιναν οι βασικές εξετάσεις για θυρεοειδή.Τελικά τι χάπια σου έδωσαν ποσο διάστημα ΄τα΄ηπιες και σε τι δόση;ειλικρινά είμαι περίεργη όντως αν ξερυθμιστεί ο θυρεοειδής π,χ το Τ4 έχεις παρόμοια συμπτώματα με την κατάθλιψη γιατί η θυροξίνη είναι ψυχοτρόπος ορμόνη


ακριβώς όπως το λες....
η κατάθλιψη έχει σχεδόν τα ίδια συμπτώματα με τον θυρεοειδή....
όσο για τα φάρμακα ξεκίνησα με ζολόφτ μινιτράν ζάναξ αμπιλιφάι και ένα ακόμα που δεν το θυμάμαι αυτή την στιγμή....
τώρα παίρνω λαμικτάλ αμπιλιφάι και συμπάλτα....

τώρα γιατί δεν ζήτησε κανείς περεταίρω εξετάσεις για θυρεοειδή ή για οτιδήποτε άλλο οργανικό θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει τα συμπτώματα που είχα είναι άλλο θέμα....
προσπαθώ να μην μπαίνω στο τρυπάκι να αναλύω το κάθε τί...γιατί δεν έγινε αυτό γιατί δεν έγινε το άλλο....
το κύριο φταίξιμο το έχω εγώ που εμπιστεύτηκα με κλειστά μάτια και δέχτηκα να πάρω όλα αυτά τα φάρμακα χωρίς να συμβουλευτώ και κάποιον ειδικό πάνω σε αυτά τα θέματα....

----------


## Sofia

λιτσα, επειδη προφανως αναφερεισαι σε μενα και για να λυθει κ το θεμα τουλάχιστον σε οτι με αφορα,


τουλαχιστον προσωπικα εγω, δεν μπορω να πω σε κανεναν αν εχει κατι ή οτι δεν εχει. εσυ εισαι αυτη που αισθανεσαι οτι αισθανεσαι κ εμπιστευεσαι αυτο που θελεις κ εχεις αναγκη να εμπιστευτεις. οπως κανουμε ολοι μας.

Ετσι, με βαση τα οσα γραφεις, αυτα πιστευω. Δεν μπορω να ξερω αν το γραφεις μετα απο πορισμα καποιου γιατρου κ ποιου. θεωρω ως δεδομενο οτι διαβαζω, δεν μπορω να βασιστω καπου αλλου. Θεωρω πως οτι καταθετεις εσυ και ο οποιοσδηποτε απο μας, εχει την δικη του αξια. Κ με βαση αυτο απαντω.


Ευχομαι να εισαι καλα. Κ καλη δυναμη στη συνεχεια. Αυτο ευχομαι σε ολους μας αλλωστε :Smile:

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν για να σας λυθούν κάποιες απορίες ....
> όταν έπαθα το πατατράκ το μεγάλο, *κατά την άποψη του νευρολόγου κρίση πανικού*, *κατά τον γυναικολόγο συμπτώματα της τότε υπάρχουσας εγκυμοσύνης και για όλους τους υπόλοιπους το δικό τους*, δεν είχα φοβίες....
> *ούτε καν σκέφτηκα πως θα πεθάνω όπως συμβαίνει συχνά σε μια κρίση πανικού.....αν ήταν κρίση τελικά....*
> οι φοβίες , οι ανασφάλειες , η θλίψη και πολλά άλλα συναισθήματα *ήρθαν αφότου επισκέφτηκα τον νευρολόγο* και έκανα μαζί του κάποιες συνεδρίες *στις οποίες μου έβγαζε όλα τα αρνητικά μου συναισθήματα και μετά με τον δικό του τρόπο τα έδιωχνε μακριά....*
> *όταν ήρθα στο φόρουμ για πρώτη φορά με παρακολουθούσε ήδη σχεδόν ένα χρόνο ο νευρολόγος και εδώ κατέθετα ότι ακριβώς αισθανόμουν....τους φόβους μου , τις ανασφάλειές μου και τις ανησυχίες μου....*
> φυσικά σαν παιδί και σαν έφηβη είχα και εγώ τα προβλήματά μου τα οποία με τις συνεδρίες μου φάνταζαν τεράστια ενώ πριν μου ήταν ασήμαντα....αυτά λοιπόν κατέθετα....
> είχα πείσει τον εαυτό μου πως ήμουν καταθλιπτική γιατί απλά ήθελα κάπου να ρίξω το βάρος των όσων σωματικών συμπτωμάτων είχα....
> 
> ...


εδω εισαι λαθος !
*κανε την θεραπεια για τον θειροειδη σου και ολα αυτα θα τα ξεχασεις για παντα !*

----------


## giota

Το να πάρεις και μια δεύτερη γνώμη ψυχιάτρου πως το βλέπεις;ήδη έχεις πάρει αρκετά και χρειάζεται προσοχή στην μείωση και διακοπή.Επίσης εγώ έχω θυρεοειδή ό οποίος είναι ρυθμισμένος οπότε δεν δικαιολογείται να έχω συμπτώματα απο αυτόν αλλά παράλληλα εχω και κατάθλιψη κοίτα μη συνυπάρχουν πάρε και δεύτερη γνώμη πριν κάνεις κάποια κίνηση

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λίτσα....συγνώμη και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος.
Πέρισυ έγραφες πως πάσχεις από τα 12 από κατάθλιψη, πως έχεις κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας και παίρνεις για πολλά χρόνια φάρμακα. Έλεγες μάλιστα πως πάσχεις από φοβίες στο μεταφυσικό και δεν μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς χώρίς φώτα. 
Τώρα, μετά από τόσα χρόνια φαρμακευτικής θεραπείας είσαι καλά και λες πως μπορεί να έχει γίνει λάθος.
Είναι όμως λάθος, ή η αγωγή σου έχει δουλέψει καλά?
Σκέψου το και πάνω απ όλα μην κόψεις τα φάρμακα σου σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν νιώθεις ανασφάλεια με τον γιατρό σου, πήγαινε σε άλλον.
Γενικότερα και συμβουλή μου, μη κάνεις κάτι χωρίς ιατρική συμβουλή...
Φιλικά

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> υποτροπίασες , δεν μπορώ να σε παρακολουθήσω άλλο , με τα φάρμακα ξεκινάμε πάλι από την αρχή δηλαδή μου τα αυξάνει στο έπακρο και με παραπέμπει σε ψυχίατρο......


Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το παραπάνω αλλά αδυνατώ.
Δλδ η μόνη αλλαγή που προέκυψε στο διάστημα που έκανες να δεις το γιατρό σου ήταν ότι νιώθεις πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά με τα σωματικά συμπτώματα σταθερά κι αυτό είναι καμπανάκι υποτροπής?μήπως έγιναν πιο έντονα τα σωματικά?

Επίσης μου φαίνεται πολύ κουφό που δεν σου είπε να κάνεις εξετάσεις για το θυροειδή εξαρχής.Σχεδόν αδιανόητο.Μα νομίζω πως είναι η πιο κλασική εξέταση πριν το πόρισμα της κατάθλιψης και τη φαρμακοθεραπεία.....

Γιατί δεν παίρνεις κι άλλη γνώμη?καλό θα σου κάνει,παρά να ψάχνεις μόνη σου και να αμφιβάλλεις.
Αναφέρεις κάπου ότι δεν αλλάζεις γιατρό γιατί θες να σου κόψει τα φάρμακα μα απ\'ότι φαίνεται αυτός έχει την αντίθετη διάθεση.Άσε που ήταν απαράδεκτο να συστήσει σε γνωστό του ψυχίατρο να σου τηλ.χωρίς καν να απευθυνθείς σ\'αυτόν.

Γνώμη μου είναι να πας σε έναν καλό ψυχίατρο ή νευρολόγο(αν και νομίζω με τα φάρμακα που έπαιρνες και παίρνεις ο πιο εξειδικευμένος θα είναι ο ψυχίατρος) για να σου λύσει τις απορίες σου και να δεις τι θα κάνεις από δω και πέρα με τη φαρμακευτική αγωγή και γενικώς να διελευκάνει το τοπίο....

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίτσα....συγνώμη και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος.
> Πέρισυ έγραφες πως πάσχεις από τα 12 από κατάθλιψη,*αυτό ήταν το πόρισμα του γιατρού μετά από κάποιες συνεδρίες που είχαμε* πως έχεις κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας *ναι έχω κάνει απόπειρα μετά από ερωτική απογοήτευση*και παίρνεις για πολλά χρόνια φάρμακα. Έλεγες μάλιστα πως πάσχεις από φοβίες στο μεταφυσικό και δεν μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς χώρίς φώτα. 
> *ακριβώς αν θυμάσαι έχω αναφέρει πως έχω ασχοληθεί με το μεταφυσικό και αυτό μου δημιούργησε κάποιες φοβίες οι οποίες με την βοήθεια του Θεού τις ξεπέρασα*Τώρα, μετά από τόσα χρόνια φαρμακευτικής θεραπείας είσαι καλά και λες πως μπορεί να έχει γίνει λάθος.
> *ακριβώς έτσι γιατί τότε δεν έγινε ο σωστός έλεγχος από την στιγμή που υπήρχε και άλλος παράγοντας ο οποίος μπορεί να δημιουργούσε τα συμπτώματα που έχω.*Είναι όμως λάθος, ή η αγωγή σου έχει δουλέψει καλά?*αυτό δυστυχώς δεν το γνωρίζω απλά μιλάω σύμφωνα με το λεγόμενα της ενδοκρινολόγου*
> Σκέψου το και πάνω απ όλα μην κόψεις τα φάρμακα σου σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν νιώθεις ανασφάλεια με τον γιατρό σου, πήγαινε σε άλλον.
> *τα φάρμακα θέλω να τα σταματήσω γιατί νιώθω πως δεν τα χρειάζομαι.και αν μου κάνουν κακό αντί για καλό;;;ποιος μου το λέει αυτό με σιγουριά; αυτό ψάχνω.*Γενικότερα και συμβουλή μου, μη κάνεις κάτι χωρίς ιατρική συμβουλή...*αυτό ακριβώς θα κάνω.θα δω πρώτα πως θα πάω με την αγωγή για τον θυρεοειδή και έπειτα έχουν και άλλοι συνέχεια.δεν επαναπαύομαι πλέον με τίποτα και με κανέναν.*
> Φιλικά


ξέρεις γιατί αντιδρώ έτσι;;;
γιατί ενώ νιώθω σούπερ ο γιατρός μου λέει πως υποτροπίασα , επιμένει πως δεν είναι κάτι οργανικό και πως χρειάζομαι αύξηση των φαρμάκων και παρακολούθηση από ψυχίατρο.
οι εξετάσεις όμως που έκανα εν αγνοία του πάντα δείχνουν άλλα όμως...
εγώ τί να πιστέψω;;;;;
αυτό που νιώθω , τις εξετάσεις και την ενδοκρινολόγο ή αυτά που μου λέει ο νευρολόγος ο οποίος έβγαλε πόρισμα πως υποτροπίασα μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ακριβώς....
τί θα κάνατε στην θέση μου;;;;

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίτσα....συγνώμη και διόρθωσε με αν κάνω λάθος.
> Πέρισυ έγραφες πως πάσχεις από τα 12 από κατάθλιψη,*αυτό ήταν το πόρισμα του γιατρού μετά από κάποιες συνεδρίες που είχαμε* πως έχεις κάνει απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας *ναι έχω κάνει απόπειρα μετά από ερωτική απογοήτευση*και παίρνεις για πολλά χρόνια φάρμακα. Έλεγες μάλιστα πως πάσχεις από φοβίες στο μεταφυσικό και δεν μπορούσες να κοιμηθείς χώρίς φώτα. 
> *ακριβώς αν θυμάσαι έχω αναφέρει πως έχω ασχοληθεί με το μεταφυσικό και αυτό μου δημιούργησε κάποιες φοβίες οι οποίες με την βοήθεια του Θεού τις ξεπέρασα*Τώρα, μετά από τόσα χρόνια φαρμακευτικής θεραπείας είσαι καλά και λες πως μπορεί να έχει γίνει λάθος.
> ...


λιτσα 
ισως απο αγνοια [δεν εισαι αλλωστε η μονη] παρασυρεσαι στην \"πλατεια \" του φορουμ , δειχνοντας ολες τις αρνητικες του προοπτικες , στην συγχιση καποιου που αγνοει τα στοιχειωδη για τον τροπο ρυθμισης τη υγειας του...
1. Η υγεια ενος ανθρωπου ειναι μεν εξαρτηση ψυχοσωματικων αντιδρασεων που δυσκολα μπορουν να αποκοπουν οι μεν απο τις δε ,πλην ομως ο τροπος της θεραπευτικης προσεγγισης ειναι παντα μονοσημαντος !
*Ποτε δεν πρεπει να εμπλεκονται ουτε ψυχολογοι , ουτε ψυχιατροι σε ενα ασθενη , ο οποιος εχει διαπιστωμενη μια οργανικη παθηση!*
Ο λογος ειναι απλος 
καθε φαρμακο ειναι ενα δηλητηριο...
σε μια δοση θεραπευει και σε μια αλλη σκοτωνει η τουλαχιστον βλαπτει...
*Υπηρξες τυχερη μεχρι σημερα που εχεις στα χερια σου μια τελεσιδικη ιατρικη διαγνωση δυσλειτουργιας του θηροειδους αδενα σου , βρισκοντας το ζητουμενο σε καθε θεραπευτικη αγωγη που ειναι το αιτιο της νοσου* 
Ειναι λογικοτατο ο νευρολογος σου , να βλεπει μονο αυτα τα οποια ο ιδιος εχει καθορισει σαν αιτια της νοσου , οπως και καθε θαμωνας αυτης της \"πλατειας \" να προβαλει στο δικο σου ιατρικο ιστορικο το δικο του!
Μια παγια επιστημονικη τακτικη λεει το εξης .
Πρωτα θεραπευεις καθε οργανικο αιτιο προκλησης μιας νοσου 
και μετα αν τα συμπτωματα δεν υποχωρουν , μονο τοτε απευθυνεσαι σε ψυχιατρο η ψυχολογο θεωροντας οτι το αιτιο της νοσου ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικο.
Εσυ χωρις να φταις μεχρι σημερα , ακολουθησες λανθασμενη διαγνωση εξαρχης και αυτο εχει σαν αποτελσμα να βρισκεσαι ακομα αρρωστη και το χειροτερο με λαθος θεραπεια !
Σταματα λοιπον να αμφιβαλεις και κυριως κλεισε τα αυτια σου 
στα καλεσματα ολων αυτων οι οποιοι απο αγνοια σε ξαναγυριζουν πισω στην αμφιβολια και το αγχος για το αν εχεις επιλεξει την σωστη λυση...
Πρωτα θεραπευται απο τον ειδικο γιατρο το προβλημα του θηροειδους αδενα και μετα , μονο αν εκεινος σου πει οτι χρειαζεται αλλη θεραπεια , θα κανεις οτι σου πει αυτςκαι κανενας αλλος η αλλη εδω μεσα η εκει εξω!

----------


## πανος12345

Νικο , μια ασθενης με διαγνωση του θηροειδους σε αυτο το ποστ, ερχεται να ξαναβρει τις φιλες της ,με σκοπο να τους νακοινωσει οτι υπαρχει ιατρικο λαθος .
Οπως φανταζομαι θα γνωριζεις , βρισκεται ηδη υπο θεραπεια με ψυοφαρμακα τα οποια αν μη τι αλλο , την φερνουν σε μια κατασταση μειωμενης αντιληψης και νομιζω οτι η φιλικη της προδιαθεση με καποια μελη του φορουμ που πασχουν απο ψυχικα νοσηματα και προσπαθουν ασυνειδητα να την πεισουν οτι πρεπει να συνεχισει να παιρνει ψυχοφαρμακα 
προβαλοντας τα δικα τους προβληματα υγειας , ισως εχουν αρνητικα αποτελεσματα στην διαθεση του αρρωστου να ακολουθησει την ιατρικη φροντιδα και την θεραπεια της .
Μηπως χρειαζεται καποια παρεμβαση ουτωσωστε να υπογραμιστει η σημασια της ιατρικης διαγνωσης του θηροειδους για να πεισθει η ασθενης να ακολυθησει τις οδηγιες του γιατρου της ?

----------


## giota

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρε δεύτερη γνώμη;Πάνο ορισμένα άστα για τους ειδικούς γιατί΄η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια και μπορεί να είναι και επικινδυνη κατάλαβες;

----------


## λίτσα

παραθέτω από έγκυρη ιατρική εγκυκλοπαίδια τα εξής:
στον ενήλικο μπορεί να παρατηρηθούν νευρολογικές και ψυχολογικές αλλοιώσεις.
ο ασθενής αισθάνεται μυρμήγκιασμα αίσθηση κρύου και πόνους στα άκρα.
όσον αφορά τον ψυχισμό ο ασθενής χαρακτηρίζεται από ένα είδος νωθρότητας που τον κάνει να μην ενδιαφέρεται για το περιβάλλον του είναι απαθής δεν συμμετέχει στις εκδηλώσεις γύρω του είναι αργός στην σύλληψη ιδεών.
χαρακτηριστική είναι επίσης η εξαιρετική βραδύτητα στην ομιλία με τις λέξεις να επιλέγονται και να εκφέρονται με μεγάλη κούραση.
συχνά παρατηρούνται στην γυναίκα αλλοιώσεις του μηνιαίου κύκλου.

και το κυριότερο που με αφορά άμεσσα....
στις εγκύους είναι αυξημένη η συχνότητα αποβολών.....

αυτά τα λίγα όσον αφορά στον θυρεοειδή.....
που κανένας μα κανένας δεν κοίταξε να δει αν λειτουργεί σωστά....
εγώ πώς να το καταλάβω;;;;
είμαι γιατρός;;;;
μου είπαν είσαι καταθλιπτική και αυτό δέχτηκα και αποδέχτηκα....

το μόνο που μπορώ να δεχτώ είναι πως μπορεί να δημιουργήθηκε ένα είδος κατάθλιψης εξαιτίας της δυσλειτουργίας του θυρεοειδούς επειδή επηρρεάζει την ψυχολογική διάθεση....

δεν είναι λάθος όμως που ποτέ δεν αναφέρθηκε το οργανικό και το ρίξαμε αμέσως στο ψυχολογικό;;;;;

αλλά είπα το λάθος πρώτα είναι δικό μου που επαναπαύθηκα με αυτήν την διάγνωση και δεν πήρα και δεύτερη γνώμη...

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρε δεύτερη γνώμη;Πάνο ορισμένα άστα για τους ειδικούς γιατί΄η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια και μπορεί να είναι και επικινδυνη κατάλαβες;


καλή μου γιώτα από ποιον να πρωτοπάρω δεύτερη γνώμη;;;
από νευρολόγο;;;
από ψυχίατρο;;;
από ψυχολόγο;;;
από ενδοκρινολόγο;;;
από που;;;
ή να τους πάρω όλους αμπάριζα που ο καθένας λέει και πράττει σύμφωνα με την ειδικότητά του....
υ ψυχίατρος γιατί με πήρε τηλέφωνο;;;με αγαπάει και θέλει το καλό μου;;;;
αν είναι δυνατόν....
όλα στο βωμό του χρήματος τελικά....

----------


## giota

Λίτσα σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο να είσαι καλά αλλά επειδή πήρες θεραπεία για κατάθλιψη εγώ στην θέση σου θα έπαιρνα μια δεύτερη γνώμη τουλάχιστον θέλει προσοχή η μείωση και την στιγμή που έκανε λάθος όπως λες ο νευρολόγος τι θα χάσεις να πας σε δεύτερο γιατρό;Εγώ π,χ έπαθα κατάθλιψη χρόνια μετά τον θυρεοειδή.Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι έπαθα αυτοάνοσο θυρεοειδίτιδα η οποία κατέληξε σε υποθυρεοειδισμό.Τα συμπτώματα της κατάθλιψης είναι πολύ εντονότερα απο τα συμπτώματα του θυρεοειδή τουλαχιστον σε μένα

----------


## nature

Γεια σου λίτσα,
δεν θυμάμαι αν είχαμε μιλήσει παλιά. 
Πάντως είχα διαβάσει τα θέματά σου. Δεν σου είχα μιλήσει ίσως γιατί δεν είχα κάποια άποψη που θα σε βοηθούσε. 
Πάντως, μετά από αυτά, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τότε ένοιωθα μια μεγάλη απορία σχετικά με το ρόλο του νευρολόγου. 
Τον ανέφερες πολύ συχνά, σχεδόν σαν γιατρό σου και ειλικρινά απορούσα
γιατί,
δεν είχες κάποια νευρολογική πάθηση.... 
Από τότε με ξένιζε ο νευρολόγος.
Από όσα ξέρω, η κατάθλιψη είναι δουλειά ψυχιάτρου ή ψυχολόγου. Τί στο καλό έκανες με το νευρολόγο?
Πως προέκυψε ο νευρολόγος στη ζωή σου? 
Και συνεδρίες με νευρολόγο δεν έχω ξανακούσει εκτός αν είναι και ψυχίατρος.
Μήπως ήταν νευρολόγος-Ψυχίατρος?
Πως και δεν ξεκίνησες με έναν παθολόγο?

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρε δεύτερη γνώμη;Πάνο ορισμένα άστα για τους ειδικούς γιατί΄η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια και μπορεί να είναι και επικινδυνη κατάλαβες;


................................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να πάρε δεύτερη γνώμη;Πάνο ορισμένα άστα για τους ειδικούς γιατί΄η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη απο την αμάθεια και μπορεί να είναι και επικινδυνη κατάλαβες;
> 
> 
> ...


Λιτσα 
δεν υφισταται καν θεμα δευτερης γνωμης οταν υπαρχει διαπιστωμενη δυσλειτουργια στον θειροειδη σου!
πρωτα θεραπευεις αυτον και μετα αν συνεχισουν τα συμπτωματα ο γιατρος σου [και οχι η καθε Γιωτα που θα γνωριζεις εδω μεσα], θα σου πει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανεις !

----------


## giota

Αφού έκανε την διαδικτυακή διάγνωση ο Πάνος σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.Λίτσα σε άλλον ψυχίατρο θα πας φυσικά και θα πεις τι έχεις πάθει.Μια δεύτερη γνώμη δεν βλάπτει.Δεν νομίζω να΄είναι τόσο δύσκολο.καμμιά φορά ακούμε ότι θέλουμε να ακούσουμε και πιανόμαστε απο εκεί.Απλά πρόσεξε γιατί δεν κάνουν αστεία με την υγεία και ο κάθε άσχετος να μην αντικαθιστά τον γιατρό

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Αφού έκανε την διαδικτυακή διάγνωση ο Πάνος σηκώνω τα χέρια ψηλά.Λίτσα σε άλλον ψυχίατρο θα πας φυσικά και θα πεις τι έχεις πάθει.Μια δεύτερη γνώμη δεν βλάπτει.Δεν νομίζω να΄είναι τόσο δύσκολο.καμμιά φορά ακούμε ότι θέλουμε να ακούσουμε και πιανόμαστε απο εκεί.Απλά πρόσεξε γιατί δεν κάνουν αστεία με την υγεία και ο κάθε άσχετος να μην αντικαθιστά τον γιατρό


.......................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Γεια σου λίτσα,
> δεν θυμάμαι αν είχαμε μιλήσει παλιά. 
> Πάντως είχα διαβάσει τα θέματά σου. Δεν σου είχα μιλήσει ίσως γιατί δεν είχα κάποια άποψη που θα σε βοηθούσε. 
> Πάντως, μετά από αυτά, σε διαβεβαιώ ότι τότε ένοιωθα μια μεγάλη απορία σχετικά με το ρόλο του νευρολόγου. 
> Τον ανέφερες πολύ συχνά, σχεδόν σαν γιατρό σου και ειλικρινά απορούσα
> γιατί,
> δεν είχες κάποια νευρολογική πάθηση.... 
> Από τότε με ξένιζε ο νευρολόγος.
> ...


θα πω κατι αστειο μεν σημαντικο δε φυση 
Αληθεια εχει υπαρξει ποτε ενημερωση του πολιτη για τον τροπο ενεργειας του σχετικα με θεματα υγειας ?
*Ξερει δηλαδη ο Ελληνας οτι πρεπει να εχει παντα και ο καθε ενας , οικογενεικο γιατρο παθολογο?*
οτι μονο αυτος πρεπει να κατευθυνει με δικες του ενεργειες τον αρρωστο προς τις αλλης ειδκοτητες και να κανει ενα γραπτο μηνυμα προς τον συναδελφο του με το σχετικο ερωτημα υγειας για τον συγκεκριμενο ασθενη?
*φοβαμαι φυση πως οχι ...*
*Στην Γαλλια , αν πας μονος σου σε ειδικο η εστω και σε παθολογο που δεν τον εχεις δηλωσει σαν οικογενειακο γιατρο δεν σε πληρωνει η κοινωνικη ασφαλεια !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Λιτσα 
> δεν υφισταται καν θεμα δευτερης γνωμης οταν υπαρχει διαπιστωμενη δυσλειτουργια στον θειροειδη σου!
> πρωτα θεραπευεις αυτον και μετα αν συνεχισουν τα συμπτωματα ο γιατρος σου [και οχι η καθε Γιωτα που θα γνωριζεις εδω μεσα], θα σου πει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανεις !


Ή ο κάθε Πάνος.....
Το κακό είναι πως κατακρίνουμε συμπεριφορές που κάνουμε οι ίδιοι.Δλδ τι περισσότερο από σένα έκανε η Γιώτα?
Απλά όλοι λέμε τη γνώμη μας.

Για να καταλάβω γιατί σε ένιωσα κάπως \'τσιτωμένο\' απέναντι στο θέμα.Εσύ τι προτείνεις στην κοπέλα μετά από χρόνια φαρμακοθεραπείας?Να μην ξαναεπισκεφτεί νευρολόγο-ψυχίατρο και να κόψει τα φάρμακα με τη βοήθεια του ενδοκρινολόγου ή του παθολόγου?

----------


## nature

Πάνο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου στο παραπάνω. 
Είναι πράγματι απίστευτο. 
Το έζησα πρόσφατα με φιλική οικογένεια. 
Εδωσα μάχη για να τους πείσω ότι πρέπει ΕΝΑΣ οικογενειακός παθολόγος να τους κατευθύνει. 
Είχαν πάρει οι άνθρωποι σβάρνα τις ειδικότητες και έτρεχαν και το πρόβλημα δεν λυνόταν.....
Ασε που κατάλαβα ότι οι επισκέψεις στις ειδικότητες που εκείνοι αυτόβουλα και με τις πενιχρές ιατρικές τους γνώσεις επέλεγαν, 
λειτουργούσαν περισσότερο ψυχοθεραπευτικά (έλεγαν οι φίλοι μου στον εκάστοτε γιατρό τον πόνο τους) και χωρίς καμιά συνέχεια και συνοχή με τη προηγούμενη επίσκεψη στον προηγούμενο γιατρό της άλλης ειδικότητας.
Δεν οφείλει ο κάθε πολίτης να γνωρίζει καλά την ιατρική και να αυτοσχεδιάζει αποφασίζοντας αν θα πάει σε ενδικρινολόγο ή γαστρεντερολόγο ή αλλεργιολόγο ή παπαρολόγο. Ούτε να ρωτάει τους φίλους του και τους γνωστούς.
Αρχίζεις από τον οικογενειακό σου παθολόγο και αυτός κατευθύνει.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> Λιτσα 
> δεν υφισταται καν θεμα δευτερης γνωμης οταν υπαρχει διαπιστωμενη δυσλειτουργια στον θειροειδη σου!
> πρωτα θεραπευεις αυτον και μετα αν συνεχισουν τα συμπτωματα ο γιατρος σου [και οχι η καθε Γιωτα που θα γνωριζεις εδω μεσα], θα σου πει τι ακριβως πρεπει να κανεις !
> ...



Ο θυρεοειδής δεν είναι δουλειά ψυχιάτρου ή τουλάχιστον για να είμαστε ακριβείς δεν είναι δουλειά μόνο ψυχιάτρου. 
Αλλά εδώ είπαμε αυτός ο γιατρός μάλλον δεν είναι ούτε ψυχίατρος, είναι νευρολόγος. 
Και η λίτσα δεν πάσχει από νευρολογική πάθηση.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σίγουρα nature,ο θυροειδής δεν είναι δουλειά ψυχίατρου αλλά υποθέτω πως η προτροπή της γιώτας και σίγουρα η δική μου αφορά στο γεγονός ότι ήδη η λίτσα παίρνει εδώ και 2,5 χρόνια ψυχιατρικά φάρμακα και πιστεύω πως η διακοπή τους είναι δουλειά ψυχίατρου.Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

Επίσης έχω κι εγώ τις απορίες που έγραψες σε κάποιο μνμ παραπάνω.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Πάνο, συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου στο παραπάνω. 
> Είναι πράγματι απίστευτο. 
> Το έζησα πρόσφατα με φιλική οικογένεια. 
> Εδωσα μάχη για να τους πείσω ότι πρέπει ΕΝΑΣ οικογενειακός παθολόγος να τους κατευθύνει. 
> Είχαν πάρει οι άνθρωποι σβάρνα τις ειδικότητες και έτρεχαν και το πρόβλημα δεν λυνόταν.....
> Ασε που κατάλαβα ότι οι επισκέψεις στις ειδικότητες που εκείνοι αυτόβουλα και με τις πενιχρές ιατρικές τους γνώσεις επέλεγαν, 
> λειτουργούσαν περισσότερο ψυχοθεραπευτικά (έλεγαν οι φίλοι μου στον εκάστοτε γιατρό τον πόνο τους) και χωρίς καμιά συνέχεια και συνοχή με τη προηγούμενη επίσκεψη στον προηγούμενο γιατρό της άλλης ειδικότητας.
> Δεν οφείλει ο κάθε πολίτης να γνωρίζει καλά την ιατρική και να αυτοσχεδιάζει αποφασίζοντας αν θα πάει σε ενδικρινολόγο ή γαστρεντερολόγο ή αλλεργιολόγο ή παπαρολόγο. Ούτε να ρωτάει τους φίλους του και τους γνωστούς.
> Αρχίζεις από τον οικογενειακό σου παθολόγο και αυτός κατευθύνει.


φυση , η συμμετοχη μας σε αυτο το φορουμ , ισως παραξενευει οσους εχουν πραγματικα καποιο προβλημα και καθε φορα που διαβαζουν μια αποψη , την κρινουν μονο με οσα ισχυουν στην Ελλαδα και κατεβαινουν σαν \"οδηγιες \" απο το εγγυτερο οικογενειακο η φιλικο περιβαλλον τους .!
Ομως θα συμφωνησεις και σε αυτο μαζι μου , *οτι πρεπει να γινει πρωτη προτεραιοτητα της νεας κυβενρησης να νομοθετησει περι \"οικογενειακου γιατρου\" και ολα ανεξαιρετως τα ταμεια της Χωρας , να μην δεχονται να πληρωσουν ασφαλιστικες καταβολες σε αρρωστους οι οποιοι εχουν παραβει την αρχικη δηλωση του προσωπικου τους γιατρου και πανε μονοι τους σε ειδικους !*
Θα περιοριστουν πολυ τα ελλειματα των Ταμειων και θα αποκτησει η εθνικη μας υγεια συστηματικη περιθαλψη και καταπατηση της αισχροκερδειας ταυτοχρονα !
Ολοι θα βγουν ταυτοχρονα οφελειμενοι!
1 ασθενεις 
2.οικογενειακοι γιατροι 
3.ειδικοι 
4.νοσοκομεια 
5.κλινικες 
6.ταμεια 
7.ΥΓΕΙΑ
8.ΠΟΛΙΤΕΙΑ
ΥΓ καποτε θα πρεπει επισης να συζητησουμε για το δικαιωμα των ψυχολογων να καλυπτονται απο τα Ταμεια οι υπηρεσιες τους !!!!!!
Θαπρεπει δηλαδη στο ιδιο νομοσχεδιο να υπαρχει μνεια για παραπομπη ενος ασθενη απο τον οικογενειακο του γιατρο σε ψυχολογο , αφου προσδιοριστουν ευκρινως με βασει την συνθηκη της Γενευης τα δικαιωμα του οσον αφορα την ιαγνωση του ψυχικου νοσηματος και επισης να μπορει ο ψυχολογος να παραπεμπει αν το κρινει σκοπιμο με παραπεμτικο τον ασθενη σε ψυχιατρο για συνταγογραφηση φαρμακων η αλλης μορφης θεραπεια .
Αυτο θα αποσυμφορισει κλινικες και ψυχιατρικα ιδρυματα και η παρακολουθηση των ασθενων θα μπορει να γινεται πολυ καλυτερα για τους ιδιους και για το περιβαλον τους απο το σπιτι μεσω τηλεσυσκεψης , υποβολης σε τεστ προσωπικοτητας κλπ

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μετά από δεκάδες διαδικτυακές εκτιμίσεις/διαγνώσεις/προτροπές/κομπογιανίτικες συμβουλές, ο Πάνος υποψιάστηκε πως η Γιώτα πήγε να του φάει τη θέση. Άστοχο μεν, ενδιαφέρον δε.
Αν αυτό δεν είναι το σημερινό ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ, τι είναι?
Λίτσα....μην ακούς την κάθε π.... που μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος εδώ μέσα. Πάρε βέβαια απόψεις, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ ένας γιατρός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και όχι ο κάθε άσχετος.
Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής και όχι ιατρικής υποστήριξης.
Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μετά από δεκάδες διαδικτυακές εκτιμίσεις/διαγνώσεις/προτροπές/κομπογιανίτικες συμβουλές, ο Πάνος υποψιάστηκε πως η Γιώτα πήγε να του φάει τη θέση. Άστοχο μεν, ενδιαφέρον δε.
> Αν αυτό δεν είναι το σημερινό ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ, τι είναι?
> Λίτσα....μην ακούς την κάθε π.... που μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος εδώ μέσα. Πάρε βέβαια απόψεις, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ ένας γιατρός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και όχι ο κάθε άσχετος.
> Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής και όχι ιατρικής υποστήριξης.
> Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου....


.............................................

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Μετά από δεκάδες διαδικτυακές εκτιμίσεις/διαγνώσεις/προτροπές/κομπογιανίτικες συμβουλές, ο Πάνος υποψιάστηκε πως η Γιώτα πήγε να του φάει τη θέση. Άστοχο μεν, ενδιαφέρον δε.
> Αν αυτό δεν είναι το σημερινό ανέκδοτο του φόρουμ, τι είναι?
> Λίτσα....μην ακούς την κάθε π.... που μπορεί να σου πει κάποιος εδώ μέσα. Πάρε βέβαια απόψεις, αλλά ΜΟΝΟ ένας γιατρός μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει και όχι ο κάθε άσχετος.
> ...




Ετσι και αλλιώς δεν το έγραψα για να μου απαντήσεις εσύ, αλλά για να ξέρουν νέα, ή ευάλωτα μέλη, τι περίπου γίνεται και να μην πέσουν σε καμιά κομπογιαννίτικη παγίδα σου....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής και όχι ιατρικής υποστήριξης.


Αυτό ακριβώς.

Λίτσα μου συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τη Θεοφανία.
Ο καθένας μας λέει διάφορα ξέροντας σε ελάχιστα και χωρίς να είμαστε ειδικοί.Ωραία,να συζητήσουμε,να πούμε τη γνώμη μας κ.λ.π. αλλά μόνο ο γιατρός μπορεί να σου πει υπεύθυνα τι πρέπει να κάνεις.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά :Smile:

----------


## giota

Εδώ μιλάμε για συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με συγκεκριμένη συμπεριφορά, για να λυθεί όποιο υπάρχει πρόβλημα και να βρεθεί η σωστή λύση λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν όλα τα δεδομένα.Εχω προσωπική εμπειρία απο ιατρικό λάθος και συνεπως λάθος θεραπεία αλλά δεν σταμάτησα συνέχισα μέχρι να βρεθεί η σωστή.Με ορισμένα θέματα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί και να μην κάνουμε επίδειξη γνώσεων λίγο υπευθυνότητα δεν βλάπτει

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής και όχι ιατρικής υποστήριξης.
> 
> 
> ...


ο γιατρος αρσι ανακαλυψε με σαφη και επιστμονικο τροπο οτι ο αρρωστος πασχει απο τον θειροειδη του ...

----------


## πανος12345

αν η λινα ειχε οικογενειακο γιατρο , με βασει δηλωση της στο ταμειο της για να μπορει να καλυψει τα εξοδα της , θα ειχε αποφυγει την περιπετεια της υγειας της 
η θα ειχε ολα τα νομιμα δικαιωματα να ζητησει αποζημιωση απο αυτον 
που κοντεψε να την τρελανει με λαθος διαγνωση και ψυχοφαρμακα !
Καθε ιατρικη πραξη θα ακολουθουσε μια διαγνωση συμβατη με την επιθυμια του ασθενη και την εμπιστοσυνη του στον οικογενιακο του γιατρο που εχει καλο ιστορικο της /του ασθενη του ! Υπευθυνη Ιατρικη , για πολιτισμενες Χωρες .

----------


## giota

Πάνο αν παρατηρήσεις έχεις τραβήξει γραμμή στους περισσότερους εγώ δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος και δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να σου φέω την θέση αλλά εαν ήσουν εσύ πρώτος θα έπρεπε να λες αυτά που λέμε όλοι εμείς.Μπορεί να ήταν το απωθημένο σου να γίνεις ψυχολόγος αλλά μόνο ειδικός δεν είσαι.αντίθετα΄μπορεί να είσαι και επικίνδυνος για μερικούς που ψάχνουν να πιαστούν απο μια λέξη.Υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που μπορούν να απαντήσουν και θα παρακαλέσω την Μαρίνα να μας πεί ως ειδικός την γνώμη της ως επαγγελματίας ψυχολόγος και όχι κομπογιανίτης

----------


## λίτσα

η πρώτη μα η πρώτη κίνηση που έκανα ήταν να πάω στον παθολόγο...
και όχι σε κανέναν άσχετο αλλά σε γνωστό μας...
η ιατρική του διάγνωση ήταν πως πάσχω από το στομάχι μου και όλα αυτά προήλθαν από εκεί...
πήγα σε γαστρεντερολόγο και μου έκανε μέχρι γαστροσκόπηση...ε λοιπόν δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα....
από εκεί και πέρα πάνο σπάει και η αλυσίδα του οικογενειακού γιατρού που λες....
φυσικά όπως καταλαβαίνετε τον έκανα και αυτόν πέρα γιατί δεν ήξερε τί του γινόταν και πήγαινα στα τυφλά...

----------


## Sofia

λιτσα,

εχεις σκεφτει να δεις ενδοκρινολογο για αρχη? και να ενημερωθεις απο αυτον για οτι αποριες εχεις?δεν χρειαζεται νομιζω να πας σε ολους μαζι, και μαλιστα την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο. Βλεποντας κ κανοντας, καπως ετσι μπορεις να δεις αν χρειαζεται κατι επιπλεον κ σε ποιο επιπεδο. Ετσι, αν εισαι καλα κατα τη διαρκεια της θεραπειας ή με το τελος της, θα δεις μονη σου αν πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις αλλους γιατρους ή οχι.

Τελος, νομιζω οτι καλος συμβουλος για την επιλογη γιατρου ειναι τοσο οι καλες συστασεις απο αλλους ασθενεις και η πορεια της υγειας μας με τις συμβουλες του και τη συνδρομη του.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πάνο αν παρατηρήσεις έχεις τραβήξει γραμμή στους περισσότερους εγώ δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος και δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να σου φέω την θέση αλλά εαν ήσουν εσύ πρώτος θα έπρεπε να λες αυτά που λέμε όλοι εμείς.Μπορεί να ήταν το απωθημένο σου να γίνεις ψυχολόγος αλλά μόνο ειδικός δεν είσαι.αντίθετα΄μπορεί να είσαι και επικίνδυνος για μερικούς που ψάχνουν να πιαστούν απο μια λέξη.Υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που μπορούν να απαντήσουν και θα παρακαλέσω την Μαρίνα να μας πεί ως ειδικός την γνώμη της ως επαγγελματίας ψυχολόγος και όχι κομπογιανίτης


................................................

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> η πρώτη μα η πρώτη κίνηση που έκανα ήταν να πάω στον παθολόγο...
> και όχι σε κανέναν άσχετο αλλά σε γνωστό μας...
> η ιατρική του διάγνωση ήταν πως πάσχω από το στομάχι μου και όλα αυτά προήλθαν από εκεί...
> πήγα σε γαστρεντερολόγο και μου έκανε μέχρι γαστροσκόπηση...ε λοιπόν δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα....
> από εκεί και πέρα πάνο σπάει και η αλυσίδα του οικογενειακού γιατρού που λες....
> φυσικά όπως καταλαβαίνετε τον έκανα και αυτόν πέρα γιατί δεν ήξερε τί του γινόταν και πήγαινα στα τυφλά...


λιτσα 
αυτο που θελω εσυ με την σειρα σου να καταλαβεις ειναι το εξης ...
Εγω δεν μιλησα για παθολογο.
Μιλησα για οικογενειακο γιατρο που πραγματι τις περισσοτερες φορες , ειναι απλα παθολογος ...
*Μιλησα επισης για το οτι αυτος ο γιατρος της επιλογης του ασθενους , πρεπει να δηλωνεται στο ταμειο ασφαλισης του ασθενους και μονο οταν αυτος παραπεμπει σε αλλης ειδικοτητας γιατρο να καθισταται καταβλητεο το ποσο που αναλογει στο ταμειο σου!*
Βεβαια , εσυ ειδικα μαλλον κινηθηκες προς την ιδια κατευθυνση 
αλλα οι ευθυνες βαρυνουν την πολτεια μας που ακομα δεν εχει στοιχειοθετησει με νομο την ακριβη πορεια της θεραπειας ουτωσωστε να μπορεις σε περιπτωση ιατρικου λαθους οπως αυτη την οποια καταγγελεις σε αυτο εδω το ποστ [για να μην ξεφευγεις ουτε η ιδια απο αυτο το θεμα ] να μπορει ευκολα να ανζητησει τις οποιες ευθυνες απο τον αρμοδιο στην καθε περιπτωση γιατρο!
Σημερα , αν ημουν εγω πχ ο παθαλογος σου και με πηγαινες στο δικαστηριο για λαθος διαγνωση , θα ελεγα οτι εξετασα την ασθενη και βρηκα προβληματα στο στομαχι του ασθενη και του εδωσα την καταλληλη θεραπεια , χωρις κανεις να μπορει να μου ζητησει ευθυνες γιατι δεν ζητησα να κανεις εξεταση του θειροειδη γιατι δεν εχει καμμια απολυτως σχεση το ενα συμπτωμα με το αλλο!
Εδω δηλαδη , στην περιπτωση σου , δεν υφισταται ουσιαστικα ιατρικο λαθος γιατι ολα για οσα πηγες μονη σου χωρις καμμια απολυτως οργανωση μιας υπευθυνης πορειας του ασθενη απο τον οικογενειακο του γιατρο στα αρμοδια τμηματα πχ ενος νοσοκομειου , υπηρχαν και ολοι οι γιατροι ασχοληθηκαν ο καθε ενας με αυτα της δικης του ειδικοτητας , αφηνοντας σε σενα το γενικο προσταγμα!
Το ιδιο ακριβως εκανα και εγω πριν απο πολλα χρονια με την μεση μου! πηγα στο ΚΥ απο κει με εστειλαν με παραπεμπτικο στο Γενικο , απο κει με ξεφορτωθηκαν λεγοντας μου σαν εξωτερικο ασθενη οτι δεν μπορω να κανω ΡΕΜ και αρχισα την περιπετεια με τον εγκεφαλο , την λαθος διαγνωση λογω της χειριστης ποιοτητας της ακτινογραφιας του ΚΥ και στην συνεχεια την αδυναμια εντιπισμου στην μαγνητικη του σημειου στο οποιο ειχα στενωση του νωτιαιου λογω ασβεστοποιησης των ωχρων κηλισων [συνδρομο του φορεστιερ] που οταν την ειδε ο γιατρος μου στην Γαλλια του σηκωθηκαν οι τριχες 
Με φωναζει λιτσα και μου λεει 
Ποσες πλευρες βλεπεις εδω?
Του λεω ...5-6 ...
και εγω το ιδιο μου απανταει !
Εχετε χρηματα να κανετε μια σωστην ακτινογραφια που να φαινονται και οι 12 ?
εκανα την ακτινογραφια και απο αυτη την απλη ακτινογραφια φαινοτανε το προβλημα στην σπονδυλικη στηλη!
Στην συνεχεια εκανα φυσικα μια μαγνητικη που απλα φωτισε ακομα καλυτερα την περιοχη...
Θελω να πω οτι οσο μνοι μας θα πελαγοδρομουμε αναμεσα σε γνωστους και συγγενεις η σε φορουμ οπως εδω αναζητοντας να βρουμε γιατρεια θα τρελαινομαστε χωρις ωστοσω να θεραπευομαστε !
κανε οτι σου ειπε ο γιατρος σου για τον θειροειδη και μολις τελειωσεις την θεραπεια σου ξαναελα εδω να μας πεις παιδια 
ΤΕΛΟΣ !

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> λιτσα,
> 
> εχεις σκεφτει να δεις ενδοκρινολογο για αρχη? και να ενημερωθεις απο αυτον για οτι αποριες εχεις?δεν χρειαζεται νομιζω να πας σε ολους μαζι, και μαλιστα την ιδια χρονικη περιοδο. Βλεποντας κ κανοντας, καπως ετσι μπορεις να δεις αν χρειαζεται κατι επιπλεον κ σε ποιο επιπεδο. Ετσι, αν εισαι καλα κατα τη διαρκεια της θεραπειας ή με το τελος της, θα δεις μονη σου αν πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις αλλους γιατρους ή οχι.
> 
> Τελος, νομιζω οτι καλος συμβουλος για την επιλογη γιατρου ειναι τοσο οι καλες συστασεις απο αλλους ασθενεις και η πορεια της υγειας μας με τις συμβουλες του και τη συνδρομη του.


σοφια μου εχει γιατρο η λιτσα που της βρηκε το προβλημα στον θειροειδη ! αφηστε τον ανθρωπο να κανει την θεραπεια του με τον ασθενη του οπως ξερει....
μετα αν θελει ας ερθει ξανα η λιτσα να μας πει
* παιδια τελος !*

----------


## Sofia

Πανο, νομιζω ο καθενας μας εχει λογο κ μπορει να μιλησει μονος του, να διαμαρτυρηθει μονος του, να ευχαριστησει μονος του κ.ο.κ. Αν θες λοιπον, εξεφραζε την δικη σου αποψη κ προσπαθησε να αποδεχτεις οτι μπορει να υπάρχουν κ διαφορετικες γνωμες απο τη δικη σου. Σ ευχαριστω για την καταννοηση :Smile:

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πάνο αν παρατηρήσεις έχεις τραβήξει γραμμή στους περισσότερους εγώ δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος και δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να σου φέω την θέση αλλά εαν ήσουν εσύ πρώτος θα έπρεπε να λες αυτά που λέμε όλοι εμείς.Μπορεί να ήταν το απωθημένο σου να γίνεις ψυχολόγος αλλά μόνο ειδικός δεν είσαι.αντίθετα΄μπορεί να είσαι και επικίνδυνος για μερικούς που ψάχνουν να πιαστούν απο μια λέξη.Υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που μπορούν να απαντήσουν και θα παρακαλέσω την Μαρίνα να μας πεί ως ειδικός την γνώμη της ως επαγγελματίας ψυχολόγος και όχι κομπογιανίτης



Ως προς το ύφος το ποστ αυτό όπως και πολλά άλλα δικά σου είναι προσβλητικό και επιθετικό. 
Δεν συνάδει με το σκεπτικό που έλεγα χτες 
ότι 
δεν κάνουμε στους άλλους αυτά που δεν θέλουμε να μας κάνουν. 


Ως προς την ουσία ο θυρεοειδής δεν είναι θέμα ψυχολόγου.

----------


## πανος12345

υπηρξα οχι μονο ψυχολογος, αλλα δημοσιος υπαλληλος με διορισμο υπουργου Δημοσιας Ταξης και αρμοδιοτητα την ψυχολογικη εξεταση εν ενεργεια αστυνομικων και χωροφυλακων σε μια εποχη που στην Ελλαδα δεν υπρχε ουτε μια εστω εδρα ψυχολογιας !
Αυτα για την αποκατασταση της αληθειας στο φορουμ για το προφιλ Γιωτα και τον ρολο που παιζει εδω μεσα ...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by giota_
> Πάνο αν παρατηρήσεις έχεις τραβήξει γραμμή στους περισσότερους εγώ δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος και δεν υπάρχει πείπτωση να σου φέω την θέση αλλά εαν ήσουν εσύ πρώτος θα έπρεπε να λες αυτά που λέμε όλοι εμείς.Μπορεί να ήταν το απωθημένο σου να γίνεις ψυχολόγος αλλά μόνο ειδικός δεν είσαι.αντίθετα΄μπορεί να είσαι και επικίνδυνος για μερικούς που ψάχνουν να πιαστούν απο μια λέξη.Υπάρχουν ψυχολόγοι που μπορούν να απαντήσουν και θα παρακαλέσω την Μαρίνα να μας πεί ως ειδικός την γνώμη της ως επαγγελματίας ψυχολόγος και όχι κομπογιανίτης
> 
> 
> ...


φυση 
οχι μονο ο θηροειδης δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα ψυχολογου , 
αλλα το ατομο που ανοιξε το ποστ εχει δωσει τιτλο 
*ιατρικο λαθος* 
για το κενο διαχειρησης της δημοσιας υγειας στην Χωρα μας 
που φαινεται θελουν να διατηρησουν αυτοι που κρυβονται πισω απο την ανωνυμια τους προσπαθωντας να αποδυναμωσουν τις υπηρεσιες αυτου εδω του εργαλειου διαδυκτιακης επικοινωνιας , για να το εχουν στα χερια τους με στοχο να προαγουν τα φακελακια ....

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πανο, νομιζω ο καθενας μας εχει λογο κ μπορει να μιλησει μονος του, να διαμαρτυρηθει μονος του, να ευχαριστησει μονος του κ.ο.κ. Αν θες λοιπον, εξεφραζε την δικη σου αποψη κ προσπαθησε να αποδεχτεις οτι μπορει να υπάρχουν κ διαφορετικες γνωμες απο τη δικη σου. Σ ευχαριστω για την καταννοηση


αν ομως η λιτσα ακουσει εσας και αφησει στην μεση την θεραπεια του θειροειδη της ποιος θα αναλαβει την ευθυνη σοφια για την παραπλανηση της εδω μεσα ?
η διαχειρηση εχει προ πολλου ξεκαθαρισει την θεση της οτι εδω δεν παρεχονται διαγνωσεις !
εισαι σιγουρη οτι η εμπιστισυνη που ισως δειχνει η λιτσα σε μια πλειοψηφια \"ομοιοπαθων \" δεν θα την αποτρεψει απο το να υλοποιηση τις οδηγιες τους θεραποντα ιατρου της ?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Πανο, νομιζω ο καθενας μας εχει λογο κ μπορει να μιλησει μονος του, να διαμαρτυρηθει μονος του, να ευχαριστησει μονος του κ.ο.κ. Αν θες λοιπον, εξεφραζε την δικη σου αποψη κ προσπαθησε να αποδεχτεις οτι μπορει να υπάρχουν κ διαφορετικες γνωμες απο τη δικη σου. Σ ευχαριστω για την καταννοηση
> 
> 
> ...


πανο
ειδες κανεναν σε αυτο το θρεντ να λεει στην λιτσα ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΘΥΡΕΟΕΙΔΗ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΡΕΟΕΙΔΗ ΤΗΣ?

γιατι εγω δεν ειδα κανεναν.

οσο για τις διαγνωσεις,εχεις απολυτο δικιο, οτι και ειναι επικινδυνες και απαγορευονται εδω μεσα,γιαυτο καλα θα κανεις να προσεχεις και να μην παρασυρεσαι να βγαζεις διαγνωσεις γιατι εισαι αυτος που το κανει κατα συστημα εδω μεσα και καποιος μπορει να τις παρει στα σοβαρα...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ρεμεντυ ,
υπηρξαν παρεμβασεις που ξαναγυριζαν την λιτσα στην φαση που η ιδια , με επιστημονικο κριτηριο την ανακαλυψη [εστω μετα απο πολλα παρατραγουδα της παθησης της στον θειροειδη ]ενοιωσε οτι μπορουσε αμεσα και με ιατρικο τροπο να αποφυγει ,δηλαδη τα συνδρομα ψυχικης διαταραχης !
Εγραψε οτι βρηκε μονη της οτο ο θειροειδεις μπορει να προκαλεσει ψυχικα συνπτωματα και οτι πιστευει πως η θεραπεια της θα την απομακρυνει οριστικα απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα αλλα καποιοι συνεχισαν να την γυριζουν πισω και να της ζητουν οπως η Γιωτα να συνεχισει να αμφιβαλει και εμμεσα να μην σταματησει την αναζητηση της !
αυτο ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο για καποιον ο οποιος εχει συνδεθει συναισθηματικα με ανθρωπους οι οποιοι για διαφορετικη αιτιολογια παρουσιαζαν μεχρι προτινος κοινη συμπτωματολογια 
Τελος βαλε καλα στο κεφαλι σου οτι η διαγνωση ειναι ο προθαλαμος μιας θεραπειας και δεν χορηγειται ποτε σκετη ιδιως μεσω ιντερνετ !
ΣΥΝΙΣΤΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΕ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ , Η ΛΙΤΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΣΕΙ Ο ΘΕΡΑΠΩΝ ΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΙΡΟΕΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΠΡΩΗΝ \"ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΟΥΣΕΣ \"
ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ!

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Τελικά είσαι όντως επικίνδυνος!
Τι πρέπει να πει η Γιώτα, ή η κάθε Γιώτα εδώ μέσα βρε τσαρλατάνε της κακιάς ώρας, εκτός πό το να πάει σε ένα καλό γιατρό και να δει αν όλα αυτά στέκουν και να μην σταματήσει τα φάρμακα της πριν πάρει ιατρική γνωμάτευση?
Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, θα λέμε εδώ μέσα σε ένα άτομο που πάσχει από διπολική πως του το προκάλεσε ο πονόδοντος, ή αν είναι οριακός πως έχει αρθριτικά!
Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να επιληφθεί ο Νίκος και να γλιτώσουμε, και όχι εμείς που δεν σε παίρνουμε έτσι και αλλιώς σοβαρά, αλλά οι άνθρωποι που μπαίνουν για να νιώσουν μια υποστήριξη.
Έλεος...

----------


## giota

Και πάλι θα παρακαλέσω τον Νίκο να μου στείλει τα πιεστικά μην που έστελνα σε μέλος επι μήνες χυδαολογώντας για τον Πάνο.Θα ήθελες πολύ να ασχολιόμουν μαζι σου τώρα θα πω ναι είσαι επικίνδυνος και ότι λέω το λέω δημοσίως,ψεύτη που με εμπλέκεις σε φανταστικές ιστορίες ντροπή σου για τα χρόνια σου.Πόσους μήνες είμαι στο φόρουμ;αν είχες έστω και μια μικρή σχέση με την ψυχολογία δεν θα είχες καταντήσει κατίνα.να δώ τι άλλο θα σκεφτείς για μένα προκειμένου να με διαβάλλεις

----------


## nature

Γιώτα, εσύ γιατί πιστεύεις ότι διαβάλλει ειδικά εσένα ο πάνος?
Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω αυτό το παράπονο?
Γιατί τόσοι άλλοι δεν έχουν αυτό το παράπονο?

Γύρνα μόνο εδώ, σ’ αυτό το θρεντ και δες ότι το 95% της συνδρομής σου προς τη Λίτσα είναι να προσβάλλεις και να ειρωνεύεσαι τον πάνο. 
Το θέμα σου δεν είναι η Λίτσα!!!!
Είναι ο Πάνος.

Θα σε παρακαλούσα λοιπόν αν έχεις θέμα με τον πάνο, όπως φαίνεται να ανοίξεις ένα ειδικό θρεντ και να μη χαλάς όλα τα θρεντ για να τη λες στον πάνο. 
Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρουν οι απόψεις του και τις ακούω τουλάχιστον με προβληματισμό. Αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν, μην τις διαβάζεις.


Πάνο αν θέλεις μην δώσεις συνέχεια στην αντιπαράθεση με τη γιώτα εδώ.
Είναι θέμα της Λίτσας. 
Ας αρκεστείς και εσύ στις απόψεις που παρέθεσες που σίγουρα κάποιους ενδιαφέρουν όπως άλλωστε και εμένα. Εχεις δείξει και στο παρελθόν πολλές φορές πως διαθέτεις την ικανότητα να προσπερνάς τις διάφορες προσβολές.

Ας προβληματιστούμε όλοι με αυτά που η Λίτσα είχε την ευγένεια να καταθέσει για να μας ενημερώσει.

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν πήρα τις αιματολογικές μου εξετάσεις.....
εκτός από τα συνηθισμένα χοληστερίνη και σάκχαρο που είναι στα ύψη μου βρήκαν και ανισοκυττάρωση....
δεν μου είπαν τί είναι αυτό....
θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει λίγο γιατί τα έχω χαμένα;;;;;


α!!! το απόγευμα πρώτα ο Θεός πηγαίνω ενδοκρινολόγο οπότε θα σας ενημερώσω εγκυρέστατα για τις εξελίξεις...

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Γιώτα, εσύ γιατί πιστεύεις ότι διαβάλλει ειδικά εσένα ο πάνος?
> Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω αυτό το παράπονο?
> Γιατί τόσοι άλλοι δεν έχουν αυτό το παράπονο?
> 
> Γύρνα μόνο εδώ, σ’ αυτό το θρεντ και δες ότι το 95% της συνδρομής σου προς τη Λίτσα είναι να προσβάλλεις και να ειρωνεύεσαι τον πάνο. 
> Το θέμα σου δεν είναι η Λίτσα!!!!
> Είναι ο Πάνος.
> 
> ...


ναι ομως φυση μου αλλα και η λιτσα πρωτη -πρωτη θα επρεπε να προστατευεται στο θεμα της απο την διαχειρηση καθαρα για λογους της υγειας της !
Αν καποιοι οπως πια χωρις καμμια απολυτως αμφιβολια ερχονται εδω και σε αλλα ποστ μονο με τον στοχο να βρυζουν εμενα εσενα η τον οποιονδηποτε καποτε θα πρεπει να αποδειξει και ο Νικος τι ακριβως πιστευει ο ιδιος οτι ειναι ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη!
Δεν ειμαι ουτε απο σιδερο ουτε απο σιλικονη φτιαγμενος ουτε εγω ουτε εσυ ουτε κανενας εδω νομιζω 
αν η Γιωτα η Θεοφανια και οποιος αλλος αποδεδειγμενα δεν μπορει να πετυει τον αυτοελεγχο καποτε θα πρεπει η διαχειρηση να τους αφαιρει τον λογογιαλιγα 24ωρα προκειμενου να διαφυλαχθει η ομαλη λειτουργια του φορουμ

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν πήρα τις αιματολογικές μου εξετάσεις.....
> εκτός από τα συνηθισμένα χοληστερίνη και σάκχαρο που είναι στα ύψη μου βρήκαν και ανισοκυττάρωση....
> δεν μου είπαν τί είναι αυτό....
> θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει λίγο γιατί τα έχω χαμένα;;;;;
> 
> 
> α!!! το απόγευμα πρώτα ο Θεός πηγαίνω ενδοκρινολόγο οπότε θα σας ενημερώσω εγκυρέστατα για τις εξελίξεις...


λιτσα , δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω για μικροβιολογικες εξετασεις ομως μπορεις να ρωτησεις τον γιατρο που στις εδωσε ....
εξαλλου το απογευμα που θα πας στον μικροβιολογο και θα παρεις φυσικα μαζι σου ολες τις αιματολογικες , θ σου εξηγησει ο ιδιος αν συνδεονται με τον θειροειδη η αν απαιτειται ξεχωριστη θεραπεια 
*Αυτο που πρεπει να βαλεις καλα στο μυαλο σου λιτσα ειναι οτι προηγειται η σωματικη σου υγεια σε καθε περιπτωση !*
Ουτε καν να το σκεφτεσαι αν πρεπει να ρωτησεις καμμια δεκαρια ακομα εδω μεσα την γνωμη εχουν γιατι αυτο που σου γραφω, γιατι θα στο πει ο καθε ευσυνειδητος επαγγελματιας στην ψυχικη υγεια ....

----------


## Alobar

Καλησπέρα. Για άλλη μια φορά μέλη που θέλουμε απλά να παρακολουθήσουμε κάποιο θρεντ, ερχόμαστε αντιμέτωπα με διενέξεις που δε μας αφορούν μεν, αλλά μας αναγκάζουν να συμμετάσχουμε δε... τελικά θα αφήσετε τίποτα όρθιο, ειδικά εσείς που κόπτεσθε στο όνομα της επικοινωνίας και του όφελούς της;... πραγματικά, πρώτη φορά βλέπω \'επικοινωνία\' \'από μας για εμάς με πολύ αγάπη\' καθώς και... \'διαχείριση\' καταστάσεων με ύβρεις, διαγνώσεις, υπονοούμενα και ό,τι άλλο βάλει ο νους... να επισημάνω κι εγώ λοιπόν, ότι ο χρήστης για τον οποίο γίνεται λόγος - ξέχασα κιόλας ότι είμαι σε θρεντ του νικ \'λίτσα\' και φροντίσατε για αυτό - χρησιμοποιείται επίσης από μέλη για να \'την πουν\' σε άλλα μέλη. Και ρωτάω εγώ η αφελής. Μήπως να αναλάβετε την ευθύνη όλοι όσοι το προκαλείτε αυτό, μήπως να ζητήσετε συγγνώμη από τη θεματοθέτρια ή μήπως τελικά βολεύει να ζητήσω συγγνώμη εγώ ή κάθε άσχετος και ανυποψίαστος αναγνώστης, που ακόμη μπορεί και παρακολουθεί;... εκτός αν οφείλω συγγνώμη που απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου...

----------


## λίτσα

λοιπόν από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω.....
χθες πήγα στην ενδοκρινολόγο με όλες τις εξετάσεις μου αιματολογικές σπινθιρογράφημα καρκινικές υπέρηχους θυρεοειδούς και άνω κάτω κοιλίας ακτινογραφίες και δεν θυμάμαι και εγώ η ίδια τί άλλο....
εφόσον με εξέτασε για ακόμα μία φορά είδε και τις εξετάσεις....
και αρχίζουμε...
οι αιματολογικές χάλια....αν δεν προσέξω με το το σάκχαρο θα τρέχω και δεν θα φτάνω....
οι υπέρηχοι χάλια.....υπάρχει και γυναικολογικό πρόβλημα σοβαρό......
δόθα το Θεό οι καρκινικές βγήκαν αρνητικές και η ακτινογραφία καλή.....
και φτάνουμε στο επίμαχο σημείο....
πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή....
μου εξήγησε κάποια σημαντικά πράγματα και φτάνουμε στην ερώτηση κρίσεως....
γιατρέ όλα αυτά τα συμπτώματα από την ατυχής εγκυμοσύνη και μετά οφείλονται στον θυρεοειδή;;;;
απάντηση: 100%!!!!!!
άρα άδικα παίρνω τα φάρμακα τόσα χρόνια;;;;
ναι ,φυσικά ο θυρεοειδής επηρρεάζει και τον ψυχολογικό τομέα αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό για να παίρνεις τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα τόσο δυνατά φάρμακα....
και τί κάνω γιατρέ τώρα;;;
θα πας σε έναν δικό μου νευρολόγο για να στα μειώσει σιγά σιγά.....θα πας στον κύριο τάδε....
και τώρα η πλάκα η μεγάλη....
μα γιατρέ αυτός με παρακολουθεί....
αυτός;;;μα πώς είναι δυνατόν!!!! αυτός είναι πάρα πολύ καλός γιατρός....λοιπόν θα πας και θα του πεις πως η γιατρός μου είπε πως είναι οκ. και πρέπει να σταματήσεις τα φάρμακα.....
εντάξει;;;;
εντάξει....
μου είπε πως την θεραπεία για τον θυρεοειδή θα την παίρνω εφ όρου ζωής και μου έδωσε και ένα χαπάκι για την καρδιά γιατί έχω ταχυπαλμία....
φεύγω από εκεί και πηγαίνω καπάκι στον νευρολόγο μαζί με τον άντρα μου....
και τώρα το θέατρο του παραλόγου.....
γιατρέ νιώθω πολύ καλά δεν πήγα στην ψυχίατρο και δεν αύξησα τα φάρμακα....βρέθηκε θυρεοειδής και η τάδε είπε πως πρέπει να σταματήσω τα φάρμακα....
ποιός είδε το θεριό και δεν το φοβήθηκε.....
τί είναι αυτά που λες;;;;έχεις θυρεοειδή;;;και εγώ τί κάνω τόσα χρόνια;;;; έχω χάσει τόσο χρόνο μαζί σου....δώσε μου τις εξετάσεις σου να τις δω....
δίνω τις εξετάσεις και μένει κάγκελο.....
δεν είναι δυνατόν....θα κάνεις αυτό που σου λέω εγώ...θα πας στην ψυχίατρο που την είχα την κοπέλα μία ώρα στο τηλέφωνο και της εξηγούσα την περίπτωσή σου και εσύ θα με εκθέσεις;;;;
μα γιατρέ η ενδοκρινολόγος μου είπε άλλα.....
τώρα θα την πάρω τηλέφωνο γιατί είναι φίλη μου η κυρία τάδε....
πηγαίνει μέσα στα ιδιαίτερα και την παίρνει τηλέφωνο...
έρχεται πάλι και μου λέει...δεν κατάλαβες καλά άλλα σου είπε η γιατρός...εσύ θα κάνεις ότι σου λέω εγώ....
εδώ παρεμβαίνει ο άντρας μου αλλά πριν προλάβει να τελειώσει την φράση του του λέει ο γιατρός...
εσύ μην μιλάς εγώ την ξέρω τρία χρόνια την κοπέλα.....
μείναμε παγοκολώνες.....
δεν μας άφηνε να αρθρώσουμε λέξη....
επέμενε στην άποψή του πως πρέπει να αυξήσω τα φάρμακα και πως πρέπει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο.....
γυάλισε το μάτι του σας λέω....
δεν παραδεχόταν τίποτα.....
τέλος πάντων φύγαμε από εκεί με ένα κεφάλι κουδούνι....

και τώρα στο δια ταύτα....
εγώ τί να πιστέψω;;;;;που στο τέλος θα με κάνουν να πιστεύω πως έχω πραγματικά ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα ενώ νιώθω πολύ καλά;;;;
στην συγκεκριμένη ενδοκρινολόγο αποφάσισα να μην ξαναπάω γιατί πλέον ξέρω ποια θα είναι η στάση της απέναντί μου όσον αφορά στην ψυχοφαρμακευτική μου αγωγή.....
θα πάω σε άλλη.....να δω και εκείνη τί θα μου πει....
μέχρι τότε όμως εγώ να παίρνω το φάρμακο του θυρεοειδούς ή όχι;;;;;;
όσο για τον νευρολόγο ούτε συζήτηση...και ούτε στην δική του ψυχίατρο θα πάω γιατί είναι μιλημένη από αυτόν...
αποφάσισα να πάω σε άλλον νευρολόγο ή ψυχίατρο να του πάω όλες μου τις εξετάσεις και να του πω ακριβώς τα πράγματα για να δω τί θα μου πει και εκείνος....
χώρια που έχω και τον γυναικολόγο που πρέπει να επισκεφτώ άμεσσα..να υπήρχε τρόπος και σήμερα ακόμα....
οπότε ξεκινάμε πάλι από την αρχή......
και εγώ μένω πίσω να επιβαρρύνω τον εαυτό μου με ένα σωρό φάρμακα....
έχω χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη μου σε όλους.....
ο κάθε ένας λέει τα δικά του και εγώ νιώθω ένα πειραματόζωο στα χέρια τους που το κάνουν ότι θέλουν και δοκιμάζουν επάνω του τα φάρμακά τους....
αυτά τα λίγα....

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λίτσα.....γιατί δεν πας σε κάποιον άλλο ψυχίατρο/νευρολόγο? Πάρε μαζί τις εξετάσεις σου, πες του τι φάρμακα παίρνεις και ζήταν τη βοηθεια του.
Το μόνο που να μην κάνεις, είναι να κόψεις μόνη σου τα φάρμακα....

----------


## λίτσα

θεοφανία μου αυτό σκέφτομαι να κάνω....
πρώτα όμως θα πάω και σε άλλον ενδοκρινολόγο για να πάρω και μια δεύτερη γνώμη...έκλεισα κιόλας ραντεβού για αύριο...
δεν πάω πλέον με κλειστά τα μάτια....
όσο για τα φάρμακα μόνη μου δεν τα σταματώ γιατί ξέρω πως θα υπάρξουν παρενέργειες....
ελπίζω να βρεθεί κάποιος υπέυθυνος γιατρός και άνθρωπος μαζί για να με βοηθήσει.....

----------


## Arsi

Λίτσα καλά θα κάνεις.

Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά.

....τι μπλέξιμο κι αυτό ρε παιδί μου....δε φτάνει που δε σου\'κανε την εξέταση για το θηροειδή εξαρχής ο νευρολόγος εξοργίστηκε κιόλας....αντί να εξοργιστείς εσύ που έπαιρνες ένα κάρο φάρμακα.Πάλι καλά που έκανες την εξέταση έστω και τώρα δε λες....
Θα βρεθεί η άκρη πάντως.

----------


## λίτσα

ξέρεις τί γίνεται;;;
νιώθω πλέον έρμαιο των γιατρών....
ποιον να ακούσω και ποιον να κάνω πέρα...
έχω μπερδευτεί πάρα πολύ...
και στους άλλους γιατρούς που θα πάω θα τους βλέπω με άλλο μάτι πλέον....δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη βρε παιδί μου...
μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι αν δεν με είχε φωτίσει ο Θεός να κάνω τις εξετάσεις και να το ψάξω έστω και αργά τί θα γινόταν...θα ήμουν από νευρολόγο σε ψυχίατρο και από ψυχίατρο σε ψυχολόγο χωρίς να λύνεται το πρόβλημα στην τελική....
να φανταστείς η απορία του γιατρού χθες ήταν γιατί να κάνω εξετάσεις θυρεοειδούς και ποιος μου είπε να τις κάνω...
σε τέτοιο σημείο το θράσος του.....
αμφιβάλλω για τους πάντες...σε τέτοιο σημείο με έφεραν....
υπάρχουν κλίκες τελικά που λειτουργούν εις βάρος των ασθενών;;;;

----------


## Arsi

Λίτσα τι να πω....Καταρχάς σε καταλαβαίνω.Εμένα 13 από ιατρικό λάθος μου διαγνώστηκε ζάχαρος,μετά από μήνες αποδείχτηκε εντελώς άκυρο.Λάθος του μικροβιολόγου που από σύμπτωση πήγε και κάποιος άλλος γνωστός μας και του βγήκε το ίδιο συμπέρασμα...υποψιαστήκαμε, πήγαμε σε άλλο μικροβιολογικό και τελικά ήταν απλά λάθος.
Είχα πολλά χρόνια που δεν πήγαινα τους γιατρούς....

Δε νομίζω πάντως να πέσεις και σε άλλον γιατρό που δε θα δώσει βάση στο θηροειδή,ήταν περιπτωσάρα!Μετά μπορεί να κατάλαβε το λάθος του και δεν ήξερε πως να τα μπαλώσει(εξ ου και η πρώτη αυθόρμητη κίνηση \'κι εγώ τι κάνω μαζί σου τόσα χρόνια!χάνω το χρόνο μου?φέρε να δω τις εξετάσεις..)
Κ εμένα η πρώτη μου επαφή με γιατρούς για την κατάθλιψη ήταν με νευρολόγο και εκτός που έκανα ένα σωρό εξετάσεις(είχα πόνους στα πόδια),η πρώτη εξέταση ήταν για τον θηροειδή.
Απαράδεκτος,δεν το συζητάμε!Όλο μαργατιράρια σου πετούσε μου φαίνεται...άκου κι εμένα θα με εκθέσεις στην ψυχίατρο!αυτό τον έκαιγε!η έκθεση....

Λίτσα μου,είχες τύχη βουνό που το έψαξες έστω μόνη σου και δεν αφέθηκες.Μάλλον όχι τύχη βουνό απλά υποψιάστηκες κι έκανες το σωστό για τον εαυτό σου.

Υπάρχουν κ καλοί γιατροί.Απλά μερικές φορές θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο.
Κ αν στον επόμενο που θα πας δεις ότι δε σε εμπνέει,θα πας σε άλλον και σε άλλον μέχρι να νιώσεις εμπιστοσύνη και μια σχετική σιγουριά.
Όπλο σου,η θέλησή σου να το ψάξεις και να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου,να βάλεις το μαχαίρι στο κόκαλο όπως έγραψες κάπου.
εύχομαι να βρεθεί η άκρη το συντομότερο :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

μόλις γύρισα από αθήνα...
γύρισα όλα τα πολυκαταστήματα έκανα shopping therapy ήπια καφέδες και ταξίδεψα αρκετές ώρες για να γυρίσω στην πόλη μου....
λοιπόν ήταν η μόνη λύση για να ξεφύγω από αυτό που μου συμβαίνει....
ή μάλλον από τα τρελά που μου συμβαίνουν γιατί μόνο έτσι θα μπορούσε να τα χαρακτηρίσει κανείς....
και έχουμε και λέμε....
4 γιατροί 
4 διαφορετικές απόψεις....

άποψη 1η από πυρηνικό ιατρό : υπάρχει πρόβλημα αλλά δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό
άποψη2η από ενδοκρινολόγο : υπάρχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα όλα τα συμπτώματα οφείλονται εκεί και πρέπει να πάρεις φαρμακευτική αγωγή
άποψη 3η από νευρολόγο : υποτροπή κατάθλιψης και πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο
άποψη 4η από άλλη ενδοκρινολόγο : δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τον θυρεοειδή είναι όλα φυσιολογικά και αν πάρεις φάρμακο θα σου προκαλέσει βλάβη. πρέπει να κάνεις εξετάσεις για σακχαρώδη διαβήτη....

και δώσε εξετάσεις να έχουμε και δώσε φάρμακα να παίρνουμε και δώσε γνώμες να μας τρελαίνουν....
πώς το παίζουν τώρα;;;; 1 2 ή Χ ;;;;;;

ή τους χτυπάς κεφάλι με κεφάλι γιατί στο τέλος πραγματικά θα με τρελάνουν;;;;;
ή τους λες να κάψουν τα πτυχία τους;;;;;
ή να πάρω έναν κατάλογο και να πάρω με την σειρά όλες τις ιατρικές ειδικότητες που υπάρχουν και να αρχίσω να τους επισκέπτομαι με αλφαβητική σειρά και στο τέλος να αποφασίσω εγώ τί έχω σύμφωνα με τα ποσοστά απόψεων;;;;;

χώρια που έχω και το γυναικολογικό που από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον θα χρειαστεί χειρουργική επέμβαση για να αντιμετωπιστεί....

λοιπόν τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν....
δεν θα με τρελάνουν αυτοί εμένα εγώ θα τρελάνω αυτούς...
αν δεν τους φέρω όλους μαζί πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο και αντιμέτωπους με τις ίδιες τους τις διαγνώσεις οι οποίες σε ίδια ειδικότητα με τις ίδιες ακριβώς εξετάσεις βγήκαν διαφορετικές να μην με λένε....

μα είναι δυνατόν;;; που ζούμε;;;;
ενδοκρινολόγοι και οι δύο και άλλα σπούδασε η μία και άλλα η άλλη;;;;
διαβάζουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο τις εξετάσεις;;;; 
και ο πυρινικός ιατρός πού τον βάζεις και αυτόν;;;;

τέλος πάντων απλά ήθελα να ενημερώσω για το εγκυρέστατο ιατρικό μας σύστημα....
κατά τα άλλα δεν θα αφήσω τίποτα να μου χαλάσει την διάθεση ούτε καν το χειρουργίο που θα μου χτυπήσουν....
σήμερα πέρασα υπέροχα και αύριο είμαι σίγουρη πως ξημερώνει μια πολύ καλύτερη ημέρα....για μένα...για σένα...για όλους μας....

----------


## λίτσα

και κάτι τελευταίο...
ξέρω πως το ιστορικό ιατρικό του κάθε ενός είναι απόρρητο αλλά είναι επιλογή μου να το μοιράζομαι μαζί σας μιας και παίρνω ψυχοφάρμακα για κατάθλιψη που κατά κάποιο τρόπο είναι το θέμα του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ...
το να σας λέω πώς αισθάνομαι και να ζητάω την άποψή σας με κάνει να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα....
και στο κάτω κάτω μάλλον εσείς γνωρίζετε καλύτερα τί σας γίνεται παρά οι γιατροί.....
και αυτό είναι ένα πολύ μεγάλο θέμα...το τί λάθη γίνονται εις βάρος των ασθενών εν αγνοία τους....
αυτά για φυγή τυχών παρεξηγήσεων....

----------


## vince

Δεν έχεις κι άδικο. Μου θύμησες και το Αστεριξ που διάβαζα μικρός. Λοιπόν το χιούμορ είναι θεραπευτικό  :Smile: 



Απο την άλλη μεριά αυτό που σου συνέβη και που μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα είναι προϊόν του συστήματος. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να τους πείσεις να μιλήσουν μεταξύ τους? Το έχεις πει στον κάθε γιατρό ότι πήρες και άλλες γνώμες?

----------


## lini

Λίτσα κουράγιο και εύχομαι ό,τι καλύτερο και να ξεμπλέξεις σύντομα!
Γνώρισα σχετικά πρόσφατα έναν πολύ καλό ενδοκρινολόγο, στην αθήνα είναι.
Από τους λίγους γιατρους που έχω γνωρίσει με ανθρωπιά..
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει πέσμου να σου στείλω u2u..

----------


## Orion

Λιτσα μου θυμησες το τραγούδι 
\"τοσοι γιατροι τόσες γνώμες πάω στο ΙΚΑ με βρίσκουν καλά\"

Απο οτι βλέπω δεν ακολουθείς την νοοτροπία που ακολουθούν πολλοί \"Παω μονο σε ενα γιατρό,αυτός ξέρει ακούω και κανω οσα λέει\"...
Από την μια πλευρα αυτη η λύση που ακολουθει μεγάλο ποσοστό είναι θα ελεγα η πιο ανεκτή μιας και νιώθεις σιγουριά και αν το προβλημα σου δε λυνεται η σου δημιουργουνται αλλα το αποδεχεσε.

Αν συνεχίσεις και το ψάξεις παραπέρα θα ανακαλύψεις πολλά πράγματα ακόμη.
Δυστυχως η συγχρονη ιατρική αγνοεί την πραγματική φύση της ασθένειας...
Η δική μου πεποιθηση και οχι μονο δικη μου αλλα απο αναζητήσεις είναι πως οτιδηποτε προβλημα πρωτου εκδηλωθεί στο φυσικο σωμα εχει \"ψυχολογική βάση\"...

Ομως σε περιπτώσεις που εχει διαταραχτεί πολύ η ισσοροπία του σωματος ειναι απαραίτητη κάποια ιατρική βοήθεια αλλίως μπορει να αφησουμε χρόνους...
Θεωριτικά οι ενδοκρινολόγοι μπορεί να έχουν διαβάσει παρα πολλά μιας και η λειτουργία όλων των αδένων καθως και οι ουσίες τους ειναι ολοκληρη επιστήμη...
Πρακτικά ομως αυτα που μπορουν να κανουν ειναι περιορισμένα..
Χειρουργίο -αφαιρεση η κάποια συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα.
Τιποτα παραπέρα.
Για να δεις αν κατι δεν παει καλα με το θυροειδη δες τις εξετάσεις για θυροειδή είναι πολύ ευκολο να δεις αν κατι παει στραβα απο τις τιμές.

Θα σε συμβουλευα να αρχισεις να ψαχνεις και εσυ το θεμα ωστε και να ξερεις καλυτερα τι να ρωτας τους γιατρους αλλα και να ξερεις τι αποφάσεις θα πάρεις...

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Δεν έχεις κι άδικο. Μου θύμησες και το Αστεριξ που διάβαζα μικρός. Λοιπόν το χιούμορ είναι θεραπευτικό 
> 
> 
> 
> Απο την άλλη μεριά αυτό που σου συνέβη και που μπορεί να συμβεί στον καθένα είναι προϊόν του συστήματος. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να τους πείσεις να μιλήσουν μεταξύ τους? Το έχεις πει στον κάθε γιατρό ότι πήρες και άλλες γνώμες?


μόλις τώρα το διάβασα...
να είσαι καλά με έκανες και γέλασα πάρα πολύ....
ξέρεις ...μόνο έτσι το αντιμετωπίζω πλέον....τα σκέφτομαι και γελάω με τα χάλια τους.....

----------


## λίτσα

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου απαντήσει....θα με βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ...
ας έρθουμε στην πρώτη περίπτωση της κατάθλιψης και πως υποτροπίασα....τί συμπτώματα έχει μια υποτροπή;;;;πώς μπορεί κάποιος να το καταλάβει;;;;;
εγώ π.χ. νιώθω πολύ καλά....φροντίζω το σπίτι μου την οικογένειά μου και τον εαυτό μου....βγαίνω έξω και περνώ σούπερ....θέλω να έρχεται κόσμος στο σπίτι για να κάνουμε παρέα και να συζητάμε διάφορα....θέλω να γνωρίζω και να επισκέπτομαι νέα μέρη.....σκέφτομαι θετικά και έχω καλούς λογισμούς...το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα παρουσιαστεί στην οικογένειά μου το αντιμετωπίζω με λογική...και πολλά άλλα....

είναι αυτά συμπτώματα υποτροπήηηηηηηης;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; ;;;;

----------


## nature

Λίτσα, δεν είμαι ψυχίατρος, αλλά με την κοινή μου λογική αυτά που περιγράφεις δεν ακούγονται σαν υποτροπή. 
Αν αυτό είναι υποτροπή, τότε ....έχει κατάθλιψη το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων.
Μην αμφιβάλλεις για την κοινή λογική σου. 
Ετσι όπως τα λες, πρέπει δηλαδή όλοι οι άνθρωποι, όπως κάνουμε τσεκ απ για σάκχαρο και χολιστερίνη, να κάνουμε και για κατάθλιψη, μιας και η ύπαρξή της σύμφωνα με όσα λες δεν διαφαίνεται από τη ψυχική διάθεση του ασθενή.
Τότε από τι διαφαίνεται? 
Από την .....ταχύτητα καθίζησης? 
Είναι εύλογες οι απορίες σου και καλά κάνεις και το ψάχνεις. Οπως διαβάζω τις περιγραφές σου, μου δημιουργούνται και μένα οι ίδιες απορίες. 
Ποια είναι η γνώμη του συζύγου σου? Ερχεται και αυτός μαζί σου σε όλες αυτές τις ...αναζητήσεις της αλήθειας? Αυτός τι εντύπωση έχει σχηματίσει? 

Καλό ξεμπέρδεμα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις γρήγορα την άκρη  :Smile:

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Ποια είναι η γνώμη του συζύγου σου? Ερχεται και αυτός μαζί σου σε όλες αυτές τις ...αναζητήσεις της αλήθειας? Αυτός τι εντύπωση έχει σχηματίσει? 
> 
> Καλό ξεμπέρδεμα. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις γρήγορα την άκρη


ο άντρας μου από την αρχή δεν δέχτηκε την διάγνωση βαριά μορφή κατάθλιψη....
τότε εγώ είχα πειστεί γιαυτό και η συμμετοχή μου στο φόρουμ και αισθανόμουν άσχημα και άβολα από την αντιμετώπιση του συζύγου μου...ούτε καν να ακούσει για ψυχολόγο δεν ήθελε....και ίσως να είχε και δίκιο...αν έμπαινα σε τέτοιο λούκι και ανακάλυπτα στην πορεία όσα έχω ανακαλύψει τον τελευταίο μήνα θα τρελαινόμουν στην κυριολεξία...
σε κάθε βήμα μου είναι δίπλα μου και αυτός μπορώ να πω πως με καθοδηγεί κατά κάποιο τρόπο πολύ σωστά...γιατί σκέφτεται με πιο καθαρό μυαλό και πράττει αναλόγως....ξέρεις όταν δεν βιώνεις κάτι εσύ ο ίδιος το βλέπεις από άλλη οπτική γωνία για αυτό ζητάω και την γνώμη σας άλλωστε....όσο πιο πολλές γνώμες παίρνω τόσο πιο εύκολη γίνεται η αναζήτηση και ίσως να δίδεται και πιο γρήγορα η λύση...
όσο για την εντύπωσή του είναι ίδια με την δική μου...δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε εμπιστοσύνη πουθενά.....
θα σου πω κάτι άτοπο αλλά κατά βάθος έχει και αυτό την σημασία του...ξέρεις πόσα χρήματα έχουμε χαλάσει μέσα σε έναν μήνα πηγαίνοντας από γιατρό σε γιατρό και κάνοντας τόσες εξετάσεις;;;;;
και θέτω άλλο ερώτημα...εμείς δόξα το Θεό έχουμε την δυνατότητα...κάποιος άλλος που δεν την έχει τί κάνει;;;;πεθαίνει ή τρελαίνεται;;;;;;
απλά σας λέω τις σκέψεις που κάνω με όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω μας.....
τελικά που ζούμε;;;;;
υπάρχει κάποιος για να μας υποστηρίζει με ουσία και πράξεις;;;;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λίτσα...σίγουρα αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής: δεν έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος; Απο τα αποτελέσματα δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν έχεις θυρεοειδή ή όχι?
Οκ, το να κάνει κάποιος λάθος σε μια ψυχολογική πάθηση το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ο θυρεοειδής φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από ειδικές εξετάσεις αίματος.

----------


## Alobar

Λίτσα καλημέρα κι από μένα. Μ\' ενδιαφέρει το θέμα σου, ειδικά σε σχέση με τον θυρεοειδή. Σύντομα έχω κι εγώ να κάνω εξετάσεις για το \'εν αποστρατεία\' πρόβλημά μου με τον καρκίνο, και θέλω να τσεκάρω κι αυτό το κομμάτι όσο γίνεται, μιας και παρουσιάζω έντονα σημάδια κατάθλιψης. Πάντως, αν κρίνω απ\' τα όσα έχεις γράψει και απ\' την ενέργεια που καταναλώνεις με όλες αυτές τις κινήσεις που κάνεις, μόνο για καταθλιπτική δε μου ακούγεσαι. Και για να μη παρεξηγηθώ, το λέω σε σχέση με το πώς ήμουν εγώ όταν είχα μείζονα κατάθλιψη, αν αυτό εννοούν όσοι σου διέγνωσαν \'βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη\'. Πιστεύω πως θα τη βρεις την άκρη και στο εύχομαι όσο το δυνατόν πιο σύντομα. Όσο για αυτό που θέτεις εδώ:

\'... θα σου πω κάτι άτοπο αλλά κατά βάθος έχει και αυτό την σημασία του...ξέρεις πόσα χρήματα έχουμε χαλάσει μέσα σε έναν μήνα πηγαίνοντας από γιατρό σε γιατρό και κάνοντας τόσες εξετάσεις;;;;;
και θέτω άλλο ερώτημα...εμείς δόξα το Θεό έχουμε την δυνατότητα...κάποιος άλλος που δεν την έχει τί κάνει;;;;πεθαίνει ή τρελαίνεται;;;;;;
απλά σας λέω τις σκέψεις που κάνω με όσα συμβαίνουν γύρω μας.....
τελικά που ζούμε;;;;;...\'

... είναι ακριβώς αυτό που με απασχολεί πάρα πολύ έντονα και θα το σχολιάσω αλλού. Σε παραπέμπω και στα παρακάτω που τα βρίσκω ενδιαφέροντα και από έγκυρη πηγή. Καλό κουράγιο!




Μείζον καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο
Κατά το DSM-IV-TR πρέπει να υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον πέντε από τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα για τουλάχιστον δύο εβδομάδες την περισσότερη μέρα, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα. Τουλάχιστον ένα από τα συμπτώματα πρέπει να είναι είτε η καταθλιπτική διάθεση είτε απώλεια ενδιαφέροντος ή ευχαρίστησης.

1.	Καταθλιπτική διάθεση: Τα άτομα περιγράφουν συναισθήματα μελαγχολίας που μπορεί, σε ακραίες μορφές, να φτάνουν στην πλήρη απελπισία. 
2.	Απώλεια ευχαρίστησης ή ενδιαφέροντος στις συνηθισμένες ασχολίες. Πέρα από τη μελαγχολική διάθεση, οι άνθρωποι με διάγνωση κατάθλιψης χάνουν την ευχαρίστηση, και συνεπώς και το ενδιαφέρον τους, στις συνηθισμένες τους δραστηριότητες και συχνά περιγράφουν ότι δεν αξίζει να κάνει τίποτε από αυτά. 
3.	Διαταραχές στην όρεξη: οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι με διάγνωση κατάθλιψης χάνουν την όρεξή τους και χάνουν βάρος, χωρίς να κάνουν δίαιτα, ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι παρουσιάζουν αύξηση του βάρους. 
4.	Διαταραχές στον ύπνο: η αϋπνία είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης, αλλά σε κάποιους ο ύπνος μπορεί να αυξηθεί, παρά να μειωθεί.
5.	Ψυχοκινητική επιβράδυνση ή διέγερση: στο πιο συνηθισμένο μοτίβο, την επιβραδυμένη κατάθλιψη, το άτομο φαίνεται σαν να είναι υπερβολικά σωματικά κουρασμένο. Σε πιο σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, τα συμπτώματα παίρνουν την αντίθετη μορφή, την διεγερμένη κατάθλιψη, η οποία χαρακτηρίζεται από ακατάπαυστη δραστηριότητα και ανησυχία.
6.	Απώλεια ενέργειας: συχνά τα άτομα περιγράφουν ότι αισθάνονται κουρασμένα και χωρίς ενέργεια, χωρίς να έχουν κάνει τίποτε.
7.	Συναισθήματα αναξιότητας και υπερβολικής ενοχής: θεωρούν τον εαυτό τους ανάξιο και ελλειμματικό σε όποια χαρακτηριστικά θεωρούν πιο σημαντικά. Συχνά, βιώνουν πολύ έντονα συναισθήματα ενοχής και πιστεύουν ότι έχουν προκαλέσει κακό σε άλλους. 
8.	Δυσκολίες στη σκέψη και στη συγκέντρωση: Στην κατάθλιψη οι νοητικές διεργασίες συνήθως επιβραδύνονται. Τα άτομα τείνουν να είναι αναποφάσιστα, και συχνά αναφέρουν ότι δυσκολεύονται να σκεφτούν, να συγκεντρωθούν, να θυμηθούν και να πάρουν αποφάσεις για τη ζωή τους. 
9.	Επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις γύρω από το θάνατο και την αυτοκτονία: πολλά άτομα με διάγνωση κατάθλιψης σκέφτονται συχνά το θάνατο και την αυτοκτονία, και αισθάνονται ότι ο κόσμος θα ήταν καλύτερος εάν δεν ζούσαν.

Το μανιακό επεισόδιο
Συνήθως το μανιακό επεισόδιο ξεκινά απότομα, μέσα σε λίγες ημέρες, και διαρκεί λιγότερο από το καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο, και συνήθως τελειώνει επίσης σχετικά γρήγορα. Τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του μανιακού επεισοδίου κατά DSM-IV περιγράφονται παρακάτω. 
Το άτομο πρέπει να έχει παρουσιάσει αλλαγή της διάθεσης για τουλάχιστον μια εβδομάδα (ή και μικρότερη διάρκεια εάν χρειάζεται νοσηλεία) και οι αλλαγές στη διάθεση πρέπει να διαταράσσουν σημαντικά τη λειτουργικότητά του. Κατά τη διάρκεια της περιόδου της ανεβασμένης διάθεσης, το άτομο βιώνει τουλάχιστον τρία από τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα (2-8). 

1.	Συναισθηματική διάθεση η οποία είναι επίμονα ανεβασμένη, διαχυτική ή ευερέθιστη. Η αλλαγή της διάθεσης είναι το «απαραίτητο» διαγνωστικό σύμπτωμα για το μανιακό επεισόδιο. Η έντονη διαχυτικότητα συχνά συνοδεύεται από εκνευρισμό,. 
2.	Διογκωμένη αυτοεκτίμηση ή αίσθημα μεγαλείου 
3.	Ελαττωμένη ανάγκη για ύπνο 
4.	Πίεση λόγου: αυξημένη ομιλητικότητα, μιλούν ακατάσχετα, δυνατά και έντονα, συχνά λένε διηγούνται ανέκδοτα και αστεία, στα οποία μόνο οι ίδιοι γελούν.
5.	Φυγή ιδεών: οι σκέψεις τους κινούνται και αλλάζουν πολύ γρήγορα.
6.	Διάσπαση της προσοχής: η προσοχή των ατόμων έλκεται πολύ εύκολα από ασήμαντα ή άσχετα ερεθίσματα. 
7.	Υπερδραστηριότητα: η διαχυτική διάθεση συνήθως συνοδεύεται από αυξημένη στοχοκατευθυνόμενη δραστηριότητα (εργασιακή, κοινωνική, σωματική, και συχνά σεξουαλική δραστηριότητα) και από ψυχοκινητική διέγερση
8.	Ριψοκίνδυνη συμπεριφορά: η ευφορία και η αίσθηση μεγαλείου συχνά οδηγούν τα άτομα με διάγνωση μανίας σε παρορμητικές δράσεις. 
9.	Συναισθηματική αστάθεια: ορισμένα άτομα παρουσιάζουν έντονη ευμεταβλητότητα και αστάθεια στη συναισθηματική τους κατάσταση, περνούν δηλαδή από την ευφορία στο θυμό ή στην κατάθλιψη
10.	Παραληρητικές ιδέες και ψευδαισθήσεις: σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις το άτομο αναφέρει παραληρητικές ιδέες ή/ και ψευδαισθήσεις, οι οποίες σχεδόν πάντοτε είναι σύμφωνες με τη συναισθηματική τους διάθεση 


Εάν το επεισόδιο είναι πιο σύντομο ή είναι λιγότερο σοβαρό, τότε ονομάζεται υπομανιακό επεισόδιο. 

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, το άτομο παρουσιάζει τα διαγνωστικά συμπτώματα και του μείζονος καταθλιπτικού επεισοδίου και του μανιακού επεισοδίου, π.χ. μπορεί να παρουσιάζει την αίσθηση μεγαλειότητας και την υπερδραστηριότητα, ενώ συγχρόνως να κλαίει και να απειλεί ότι θα αυτοκτονήσει. Αυτός ο συνδυασμός ονομάζεται μεικτό επεισόδιο.

Μείζων καταθλιπτική διαταραχή
Το βασικό διαγνωστικό στοιχείο της μείζονος καταθλιπτικής διαταραχής είναι η παρουσία ενός ή περισσότερων μείζονων καταθλιπτικών επεισοδίων και ότι δεν έχει υπάρξει ποτέ μανιακό, μεικτό ή υπομανιακό επεισόδιο. 
Η κατάθλιψη παρουσιάζεται δύο φορές πιο συχνά στις γυναίκες απ\' ό,τι στους άνδρες, διαφορές που αρχίζουν να παρουσιάζονται στην εφηβεία. 
Το πρώτο επεισόδιο κατάθλιψης συνήθως παρουσιάζεται στην ηλικία των 20 – 25 ετών. 
Ο επιπολασμός ζωής είναι 10-25% για τις γυναίκες και 5-12% για τους άνδρες. 
Ο επιπολασμός 4-6% του πληθυσμού.
Κλινική πορεία: Το 85% των ατόμων ξεπερνούν το καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο μέσα σε έναν χρόνο, χωρίς κάποια παρέμβαση. Το 20-40% των ατόμων που έχουν κατάθλιψη παρουσιάζουν σημαντική βελτίωση σε 2-4 μήνες ακόμη και εάν τους δίνεται εικονική θεραπεία (placebo). Περίπου 20-30% των ασθενών εξακολουθεί να έχει μερικά συμπτώματα αλλά όχι στην ίδια ένταση. 
Περίπου 50-60% των ασθενών έχουν και δεύτερο επεισόδιο. Μετά από τρία επεισόδια, η πιθανότητα νέου επεισοδίου κατάθλιψης είναι 90%, ενώ περίπου 5-10% θα παρουσιάσουν και μανιακό επεισόδιο. 
Η επανεμφάνιση εξαρτάται και από την ηλικία του 1ου επεισοδίου, από στρεσογόνους παράγοντες και από την ένταση των αρνητικών σκέψεων/ αυτοαναφορών. 

Υπάρχουν αρκετές ενδείξεις ότι το 1ο επεισόδιο προκαλείται από γεγονότα ζωής αλλά τα μετέπειτα είναι ανεξάρτητα από αυτό. Όταν η κατάθλιψη ακολουθεί κάποιο στρεσογόνο συμβάν, αυτό το συμβάν συνήθως είναι ένα μη ελεγχόμενο συμβάν απώλειας.
Η κοινωνική υποστήριξη είναι προστατευτικός παράγοντας τόσο όσο αφορά την εμφάνιση του πρώτου επεισοδίου και για υποτροπή.
Άλλοι παράγοντες επικινδυνότητας: φύλο, δυσκολίες στην παιδική ηλικία (σωματική &amp; σεξουαλική κακοποίηση, διαζύγιο, δυσκολίες στο γάμο των γονιών), νευρωτισμός (προσωπικότητα). Χαμηλή κοινωνική τάξη, διαζύγιο, να ζει κανείς μόνος, νέος, έλλειψη κοινωνικού δικτύου.

Τύποι όσο αφορά το τρέχον ή πιο πρόσφατο επεισόδιο
Με ψύχωση (ψευδαισθήσεις ή παραληρηματικές ιδέες) αλλά το περιεχόμενο είναι συνήθως συμβατό με τα θέματα της κατάθλιψης. 

Με μελαγχολικά στοιχεία : πρέπει να υπάρχει έντονη ανηδονία και τουλάχιστον τρία από τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα: 
(α) καταθλιμμένη διάθεση, η οποία είναι ποιοτικά διαφορετική από τη θλίψη σε γεγονότα ζωής, 
(β) η διάθεση είναι χειρότερη το πρωί
(γ) πρώιμη πρωινή αφύπνιση
(δ) έντονες ψυχοκινητικές αλλαγές
(ε) σημαντική ανορεξία και απώλεια βάρους, και
(στ) υπερβολική ενοχή.

Με άτυπα στοιχεία: υπάρχει συναισθηματική αντίδραση (δηλαδή βελτιώνεται η διάθεση του ατόμου) σε θετικά γεγονότα. Παρουσιάζονται τουλάχιστον δύο από τα παρακάτω συμπτώματα
(α) αύξηση ύπνου (&gt;2 ώρες), 
(β) αύξηση βάρους και όρεξης, 
(γ) αίσθηση ότι τα μέλη του σώματος είναι «βαριά», και 
(δ) υπερβολική αντίδραση στη διαπροσωπική κριτική (αυτό παραμένει και εκτός επεισοδίων και πρέπει να είναι αρκετά σοβαρό ώστε να προκαλεί δυσλειτουργικότητα).
Επιλόχεια κατάθλιψη: Το καταθλιπτικό επεισόδιο εμφανίζεται μέσα στις πρώτες 4 εβδομάδες μετά το τοκετό. Ψυχωσικά συμπτώματα (τα οποία σχετίζονται με το βρέφος) και τάσεις αυτοκτονίας μπορεί να υπάρξουν σε αυτή τη διαταραχή. Επίσης, συχνά συνυπάρχουν συμπτώματα άγχους (ψυχαναγκασμοί σχετικά με βία προς το βρέφος) και πανικού. Αϋπνία, αδιαφορία προς το βρέφος, έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης.

Προσδιοριστές όσο αφορά τα υποτροπιάζοντα επεισόδια
Με ή χωρίς πλήρη ανάρρωση ανάμεσα στα επεισόδια: Οι προσδιοριστές μακρόχρονης πορείας αφορούν την περίοδο ανάμεσα στα δύο πιο πρόσφατα επεισόδια. Διακρίνονται τέσσερις τύποι:
(α) Υποτροπιάζουσα με πλήρη ανάρρωση ανάμεσα στα επεισόδια, χωρίς δυσθυμική διαταραχή
(β) Υποτροπιάζουσα χωρίς πλήρη ανάρρωση ανάμεσα στα επεισόδια, χωρίς δυσθυμική διαταραχή
(γ) Υποτροπιάζουσα με πλήρη ανάρρωση ανάμεσα στα επεισόδια, με δυσθυμική διαταραχή
(δ) Υποτροπιάζουσα χωρίς πλήρη ανάρρωση ανάμεσα στα επεισόδια, χωρίς δυσθυμική διαταραχή

Εποχιακή κατάθλιψη: Τα καταθλιπτικά επεισόδια εμφανίζονται μόνο σε συγκεκριμένες εποχές, συνήθως τον χειμώνα. Για να γίνει η διάγνωση θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κατάθλιψη μόνο τη συγκεκριμένη εποχή και για δύο συνεχόμενα χρόνια. Χαρακτηρίζεται από “υπερφαγία,” “υπερυπνία,” και έλλειψη ενεργητικότητας. Συνήθως παρουσιάζεται στα νέα άτομα, στις γυναίκες, τους χειμερινούς μήνες και κυρίως στις βόρειες χώρες.

Δυσθυμική Διαταραχή
Η δυσθυμική διαταραχή περιγράφει μια μέτρια καταθλιπτική διάθεση που διαρκεί για δύο χρόνια ή περισσότερο. Τα συμπτώματα μοιάζουν πολύ με αυτά της μείζονος κατάθλιψης, αλλά δυσθυμική διαταραχή χαρακτηρίζεται από χρόνια, λιγότερα σοβαρά καταθλιπτικά συμπτώματα. 

A. Καταθλιπτική διάθεση, για τουλάχιστον 2 έτη και να είναι παρόντα τις περισσότερες ημέρες, την περισσότερη ημέρα. Δεν πρέπει να είναι απόντα για περισσότερο από 2 μήνες.
B. Δύο ή περισσότερα από τα παρακάτω: 
(α) Διαταραχή στην όρεξη (αυξημένη ή ελαττωμένη)
(β) Διαταραχή στον ύπνο (αυξημένος ή ελαττωμένος)
(γ) Κόπωση και ελαττωμένη ενεργητικότητα 
(δ) Χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση
(ε) Δυσκολία να συγκεντρωθεί κανείς και να πάρει αποφάσεις
(στ) Έλλειψη ελπίδας για το μέλλον

www.psy.auth.gr

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω.....
> χθες πήγα στην ενδοκρινολόγο με όλες τις εξετάσεις μου αιματολογικές σπινθιρογράφημα καρκινικές υπέρηχους θυρεοειδούς και άνω κάτω κοιλίας ακτινογραφίες και δεν θυμάμαι και εγώ η ίδια τί άλλο....
> εφόσον με εξέτασε για ακόμα μία φορά είδε και τις εξετάσεις....
> και αρχίζουμε...
> οι αιματολογικές χάλια....αν δεν προσέξω με το το σάκχαρο θα τρέχω και δεν θα φτάνω....
> οι υπέρηχοι χάλια.....υπάρχει και γυναικολογικό πρόβλημα σοβαρό......
> δόθα το Θεό οι καρκινικές βγήκαν αρνητικές και η ακτινογραφία καλή.....
> και φτάνουμε στο επίμαχο σημείο....
> ...


λιτσα 
αρχιζει να μοιαζει με σεναριο επιστμονικης φαντασιας αυτο το ποστ!
εγω θα ελεγα να παρεις ολο αυτο το φακελο και να πας σε ενα πανεπιστημιακο σε καποιο νοσοκομειο !
εχεις παθολογικα προβληματα με το θηροειδη σου ειναι αναγκη να αρχισεις απο αυτα και την καρδια σου !
Στο νοσοκομειο , ολα αυτα θα γινουν με ταξη και υπευθυνοτητα ...
Διαλεξε ενα παθολογο καθηγητη πανεπιστημιου και θα δεις οτι θα σου πει ακριβως τα ιδια !

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίτσα...σίγουρα αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
> Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής: δεν έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος; Απο τα αποτελέσματα δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν έχεις θυρεοειδή ή όχι?
> Οκ, το να κάνει κάποιος λάθος σε μια ψυχολογική πάθηση το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ο θυρεοειδής φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από ειδικές εξετάσεις αίματος.


αν έκανα λέει;;;;;;μόνο αίματος ;;;; μέχρι και πυρηνική εξέταση....
αλλά με τις ίδιες εξετάσεις ο ένας λέει ναι και παίρνεις φάρμακο και ο άλλος λέει όχι και δεν παίρνεις φάρμακο....
στο τέλος θα πάρω φαρμάκι...χιχιχιχι.....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίτσα...σίγουρα αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.
> Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής: δεν έκανες εξετάσεις αίματος; Απο τα αποτελέσματα δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα αν έχεις θυρεοειδή ή όχι?
> Οκ, το να κάνει κάποιος λάθος σε μια ψυχολογική πάθηση το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά ο θυρεοειδής φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα από ειδικές εξετάσεις αίματος.
> ...



Λίτσα μου...δεν είναι λίγο οξύμωρο αυτό?
Θέλω να πω...όταν κάποιος έχει θυρεοειδή, ή έχει ή δεν έχει..
Δεν υπάρχει ολίγον έγκυος...
Επειδή έχω δυο φίλες που υποφέρουν απ αυτή την ασθένεια και πρέπει να παίρνουν σε όλη τη ζωή τους φάρμακο κάθε μέρα, μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο.
Ο πυρηνικός που κολλάει?
Θα σου έλεγα να πας σε έναν εξειδικευμένο γιατρό και να δείξεις τις εξετάσεις σου μήπως και βρεις άκρη...

----------


## giota

Επειδή διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το θέμα σου και μου δημιουργούνται πολλά ερωτηματικά και επειδή το 95 που έπαθα αυτοάνοση θυρεοειδίτιδα πήγα σε καθηγητή και με έστειλε στον άλλο κόσμο θέλεις να σου πω που θα πας να εξακριβώσεις τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς;το ξέρεις ότι οι τιμές μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικές και να υπάρχει όζος; οπότε χρειάζεται θυροξίνη.Το θέμα της κατάθλιψης ξανακοίταξέ το μην γυρνάς απο γιατρό σε γιατρό καμμιά φορά ακούμε αυτό που θέλουμε και προσπερνάμε τα υπόλοιπα.Πήγαινε σε δυο σωστούς γιατρούς με τις εξετάσεις σου άρχισε με ενδοκρινολόγο σωστό και βάλε σε μια σειρα τα πράγματα.Νομίζω είναι απλά τα πράγματα.Μπορώ να σου συστήσω ενδοκρινολόγο που είμαι σίγουρη 100% ότι θα σου πεί τι θα κάνεις

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by giota_
> το ξέρεις ότι οι τιμές μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικές και να υπάρχει όζος;


Ρε παιδιά έχω ξανάψει κ γω τώρα!!!!!
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μη φανεί απ\'τις εξετάσεις αίματος?γιατί τέτοιες έκανα κ μου είπαν πως δεν έχω(πριν χρόνια βέβαια,γύρω στα 5-6).
Απ\'την άλλη πριν 2 χρόνια χρειάστηκε να κάνω γενικές εξετάσεις για πιστοποιητικό υγείας κ η διευθύντρια του νοσοκομείου που με εξέτασε μου είπε ότι μάλλον έχω βρογχοκοίλη(να το κοιτάξω)ιδέα δεν έχω τι είναι αλλά απλά έχω έναν σαν όγκο στο λαιμό(κ δυσκολία) κατά την κατάποση αν κάνω πίσω το κεφάλι.
Εντομεταξύ ο θυροειδής στην οικογένειά μου είναι στα φόρτε του....επίσης έχω θεία με κακοήθεια στο θηροειδή όπου ο γιατρός της είπε ότι είναι σπάνιος κ ότι πρέπει όλοι οι συγγενείς πρώτου βαθμού να κάνουν ειδική εξέταση.
Δλδ γιώτα υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω θυροειδή κ να μην είχαν φανεί στις εξετάσεις αίματος????

----------


## giota

Μπορεί οι τιμές να μην έχουν πειραχθεί αλλά να έχεις βρογχοκήλη αν θες να το επιβεβαιώσεις να σε στείλλω σε ενδοκρινολόγο που έχει γνώσεις και μεγάλη εμπειρία.Είναι τουλάχιστον αστεία αυτά να γίνονται σήμερα.Θα σου πω τι συνέβη με εμένα πριν 3 χρόνια.Μ\'επιασε η τσιγγουνιά μου και πήγα σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο να με δεί ενδικρινολόγος.Βρήκε μεγάλους όζους που έπρεπε να χειρουργηθώ.Εκανα σε διαγνωστικό κέντρο υπέρηχο ενα κέντρο προς αποφυγή γιατί κάνει πολλά λάθη γενικότερα.Εβγαλε παπάδες το υπέρηχο.Αναγκάστηκα να πάω στην δική μου ενδικρινολόγο η οποία μου πέταξε τον υπέρηχο γιατί δεν τον παραδεχόταν αφου δεν ψιλάφιζε τίποτε.Επανέλαβα σε άλλο κέντρο φυσικα πιο έγκυρο άλλον υπέρηχο και διαπίστωσα ότι ειχε δίκιο δεν έδειχνε τίποτε.Πρόσεχε που κάνεις τις εξετάσεις.Εγώ έχω κάνει απο το 95 έναν υπέρηχο ο δεύτερος λόγω της χαζής απόφασης να πάω σε άλλον γιατρό για να μην πληρ\'ωσω και είναι τόσα χρόνια σταθεροποιημένος χωρίς να αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα.

----------


## agkat

εγώ θα συνιστούσα σε όλους και όλες ψυχραιμία.
με αφορμή το τοπικ που άνοιξε η λίτσα γίνεται κουβέντα-κινδυνολογία που δεν ξέρω αν καταλήγει κάπου.
όποιος είχε ή έχει αμφιβολίες περί της ισχύς ή όχι κάποιας διάγνωσης ας διερευνήσει την υπόθεσή του λεπτομερέστερα και σε κάποιον γιατρό που εμπιστεύεται είτε προσωπικά ή αντικειμενικά (π.χ πανεπιστημιακή κλινική) όπως προτάθηκε και λίγο παραπάνω...
όσον αφορά την κατάθλιψη της λίτσας (και χωρίς να γνωρίζω ιστορικό ή παλαια post ή να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου) μήπως σε έχει βάλει σε φάση συντήρησης (μακροχρόνια μειωμένη δόση) μετά από καταθλιπτικό επισόδιο όπως επιβάλλεται στις φάσεις αποθεραπείας στα επεισόδια κατάθλιψης? (και σου λέει ότι υποτροπίασες μόνο και μόνο γιατί σε βλέπει ότι θέλεις να κόψεις αυτή τη δόση συντήρησης και θέλει με κάποιο τρόπο να το αποφύγει?)
επίσης εχε κατά νου ότι η κατάλιψη έχει ΠΟΛΛΑ πρόσωπα! μπορεί κάποιος να δίνει την εντύπωση και να δείχνει εύθυμος και ευτυχισμένος αλλά να μην είναι και το σημαντικότερο να μην το γνωρίζει ούτε ο ίδιος. (όλα τα παραπάνω τα λέω για την περίπτωση διάγνωσης κατάθλιψης και όχι ιατρικού λάθους φυσικά...)

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by agkat_
> εγώ θα συνιστούσα σε όλους και όλες ψυχραιμία.
> με αφορμή το τοπικ που άνοιξε η λίτσα γίνεται κουβέντα-κινδυνολογία που δεν ξέρω αν καταλήγει κάπου.
> όποιος είχε ή έχει αμφιβολίες περί της ισχύς ή όχι κάποιας διάγνωσης ας διερευνήσει την υπόθεσή του λεπτομερέστερα και σε κάποιον γιατρό που εμπιστεύεται είτε προσωπικά ή αντικειμενικά (π.χ πανεπιστημιακή κλινική) όπως προτάθηκε και λίγο παραπάνω...
> όσον αφορά την κατάθλιψη της λίτσας (και χωρίς να γνωρίζω ιστορικό ή παλαια post ή να κάνω τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου) μήπως σε έχει βάλει σε φάση συντήρησης (μακροχρόνια μειωμένη δόση) μετά από καταθλιπτικό επισόδιο όπως επιβάλλεται στις φάσεις αποθεραπείας στα επεισόδια κατάθλιψης? (και σου λέει ότι υποτροπίασες μόνο και μόνο γιατί σε βλέπει ότι θέλεις να κόψεις αυτή τη δόση συντήρησης και θέλει με κάποιο τρόπο να το αποφύγει?)
> επίσης εχε κατά νου ότι η κατάλιψη έχει ΠΟΛΛΑ πρόσωπα! μπορεί κάποιος να δίνει την εντύπωση και να δείχνει εύθυμος και ευτυχισμένος αλλά να μην είναι και το σημαντικότερο να μην το γνωρίζει ούτε ο ίδιος. (όλα τα παραπάνω τα λέω για την περίπτωση διάγνωσης κατάθλιψης και όχι ιατρικού λάθους φυσικά...)


στο πρώτο που λες έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο άλλωστε το ανέφερα στο πρώτο μου ποστ πως επειδή συνέβη σε εμένα δεν σημαίνει πως μπορεί να συμβεί και στον οποιοδήποτε.....και δεν χρειάζεται να επηρρεάζεται και κανείς από την όλη κατάσταση....

όσον αφορά στο θέμα της κατάθλιψης τώρα θα σου εξηγήσω κάποια πράγματα....πριν κάποιους μήνες ήμουν όπως ακριβώς είμαι και σήμερα δόξα το Θεό πολύ καλά....το συζήτησα με τον γιατρό μου και άρχισε σταδιακά να μου μειώνει τα φάρμακα...συγκεκριμένα τον είχα ρωτήσει αν υπάρχει περίπτωση υποτροπής και ήταν κάθετος πως ούτε μία στο εκατομμύριο....
τώρα μου τα γυρίζει και μου λέει πως δεν μπορεί να με παρακολουθήσει άλλο και με παραπέμπει αλλού γιατί υποτροπίασα λέει....και ταυτόχρονα μου αυξάνει και τα φάρμακα....
αυτό ήταν αρκετό για να υποψιαστώ μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο τελικά και είχα επαναπαυθεί άδικα....
και το συμπέρασμα της υποτροπής το έβγαλε μέσα σε 10 λεπτά ακριβώς...
δεν του ζήτησα εγώ να μου σταματήσει τα φάρμακα , αυτό έγινε εφόσον τέθηκαν και άλλα θέματα υγείας , μόνος του αποφάσιζε τί θα κάνω και τί όχι....

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by giota_
> Επειδή διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω το θέμα σου και μου δημιουργούνται πολλά ερωτηματικά και επειδή το 95 που έπαθα αυτοάνοση θυρεοειδίτιδα πήγα σε καθηγητή και με έστειλε στον άλλο κόσμο θέλεις να σου πω που θα πας να εξακριβώσεις τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς;το ξέρεις ότι οι τιμές μπορεί να είναι φυσιολογικές και να υπάρχει όζος; οπότε χρειάζεται θυροξίνη.Το θέμα της κατάθλιψης ξανακοίταξέ το μην γυρνάς απο γιατρό σε γιατρό καμμιά φορά ακούμε αυτό που θέλουμε και προσπερνάμε τα υπόλοιπα.Πήγαινε σε δυο σωστούς γιατρούς με τις εξετάσεις σου άρχισε με ενδοκρινολόγο σωστό και βάλε σε μια σειρα τα πράγματα.Νομίζω είναι απλά τα πράγματα.Μπορώ να σου συστήσω ενδοκρινολόγο που είμαι σίγουρη 100% ότι θα σου πεί τι θα κάνεις


οι εξετάσεις γιώτα μου γράφουν ακριβώς οζόδης βρογχοκοίλη....
τώρα πώς γίνεται να της διαβάζουν διαφορετικά οι γιατροί δεν ξέρω....
όσο για την κατάθλιψη....
πιστεύεις πως προτιμώ να έχω θυρεοειδή , υδροσάλπιγγα , να κάνω εξετάσεις για διαβήτη γιατί έπεσε και αυτό το θέμα στο τραπέζι και να μην έχω κατάθλιψη;;;;;;
άλλωστε το είχα αποδεχθεί και είχα συμφιλιωθεί με την ιδέα της κατάστασής μου...έπαιρνα τα φαρμακάκια μου όπως μου έλεγε ο γιατρός και ακολουθούσα τις οδηγίες του.....
δεν ισχύει λοιπόν πως ακούω ότι θέλω να ακούσω.....
θα προτιμούσα ειλικρινά να έχω ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα παρά χίλια δύο που ανακαλυφθηκαν στην πορεία....
η λέξη κατάθλιψη δεν με τρομάζει καθόλου αντίθετα το να χειρουργηθώ ή να βγει αληθινή η γιατρός για το θέμα του διαβήτη με τρομάζει αφάνταστα....
αλλά δεν το βάζω κάτω....

----------


## lini

Λιτσάκι τι είναι αυτά???
Έχω και εγω αρχίσει να τσαντίζομαι με την όλη ιστορία..
Ποιοι νομίζουν ότι είναι και παίζουν έτσι με θέματα υγείας???Όλα για τα λεφτά??
Ο θυροειδής αδένας είναι ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς αδένες του ενδοκρινικού μας συστήματος. Κάποιο πρόβλημα στον αδένα αυτό μπορεί να είναι η αιτία πολλών άλλων προβλημάτων στη υγεία μας.
Εαν έχεις όντως πρόβλημα με το θυροειδή σου θα φανεί σίγουρα από τις εξετάσεις αίματος (και υπερηχο.)
Εγώ έχω εδώ και χρόνια πρόβλημα και όταν παλιότερα δεν έπαιρνα χάπι ή δεν είχε γίνει σωστή ρύθμιση της δόσης, με επηρέαζε σωματικά(κουραση εύκολα κτλ - ανάλογα με το είδος) και λιγο συνεπώς ψυχολογικά.

Οι βασικότεροι δείκτες που ελέγχουν είναι T3,T4,TSH.Τι τιμές έχουν σε εσένα??

Σχετικά με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα που παίρνεις, αν κατάλαβα καλά, καλύτερο θα ήταν να πας σε έναν άλλον ψυχίατρο για να γίνει σωστή μείωση, γιατί δεν ξέρω τι παρενέργειες μπορεί να έχουν.

----------


## giota

Υπάρχει παράρτημα του νοσοκομείου Αλεξάνδρα πολύ καντά που ασχολούνται μόνο με θυρεοειδή και διαβήτη.Γίνεται καλή δουλειά και η εμπειρία είναι μεγάλη

----------


## esquif

μην ασχολειστε με μαλακιες

----------


## λίτσα

και ποιές είναι αυτές από όλα όσα διάβασες;;;;;;
όποιος είναι έξω από τον χορό πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει....

----------


## λίτσα

και ο κύκλος για εμένα κάπου εδώ κλείνει......
φτου ξελεφτερία....
ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε πως είμαι μια χαρά , πως έκανα μια ολοκληρωμένη θεραπεία και πως πλέον δεν χρειάζομαι ούτε τα φάρμακα ούτε ψυχοθεραπεία.....
έτσι από σήμερα κιόλας είμαι ελεύθερη....
ήδη σταμάτησα το ένα χάπι ,από δευτέρα πρώτα ο θεός σταματώ και το δεύτερο και από μήνα πάει και το τρίτο...και τέλος.....
οπότε έχω να κοιτάξω τον παθολογικό τομέα πλέον για να δω από που προέρχονται όλα αυτά τα σωματικά συμπτώματα.....
θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους σας ανεξαιρέτως για την συμπαράσταση και την βοήθεια που μου έχετε προσφέρει απλόχερα στον σχεδόν 1 χρόνο που είμαι μέλος εδώ.....
θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη από τον αντμίν που ένα μύνημά μου έγινε αιτία για να ξεσηκώσει στο πόδι όλο το φόρουμ ο πάνος12345.....
και τέλος θέλω να ξέρετε πως όταν νιώσω πως ίσως μπορώ να προσφέρω και εγώ κάτι εδώ μέσα θα το κάνω με όλη μου την καρδιά....


Υ.Γ. φυσικά μπορώ να οδηγώ :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλή συνέχεια λοιπόν στο δρόμο που σε οδηγεί προς τον καλύτερο εαυτό σου.Καλή συνέχεια προς την ισορροπία και την ευτυχία όπως εσύ την εννοείς.Καλημέρα Λίτσα! :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Καλή συνέχεια λίτσα μου(ωραία νέα!!)....να\'σαι πάντα καλά :Smile:

----------


## giota

Μπράβο λίτσα πάντα υγεία σου εύχομαι

----------


## Alobar

Μπράβο κι από μένα, και κυρίως για το κουράγιο σου να κάνεις όλο αυτό το ψάξιμο. Το θρεντ σου με βοήθησε πολύ, καθώς έχω σε λίγες μέρες τις εξετάσεις 6μηνου μου, και θα κοιτάξω επιπλέον και τον θυρεοειδή μου, μιας και δε μπορώ να αποδώσω τη μεγάλη εξάντληση που νιώθω μόνο στην κατάθλιψη ή στην αποχή μου απ\' το αλκοόλ. Νά \'σαι καλά!

 :Smile:

----------


## deleted-member141015

Είναι πολύ ευχάριστο που βρήκες κάποια άκρη και ξεκινάς από κάπου, ενώ ταυτόχρονα φαίνεται να έκλεισε ένας κύκλος.

Ήθελα από την αρχή που άνοιξες το θέμα να σου γράψω και δεν είχα βρει το χρόνο. Το αν οι διαγνώσεις και φαρμακοθεραπείες του παρελθόντος ήταν \'ιατρικό λάθος\' ή όχι, είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί εκ των υστέρων και μάλιστα μετά από αρκετό καιρό, να αποδειχθεί με βεβαιότητα. Αλλά τα όσα περιέγραψες στο εδώ και τώρα οπωσδήποτε δεν ταίριαζαν με την εικόνα μιας \'υποτροπής\'. 

Γενικά μιλώντας, μην έχεις εμπιστοσύνη σε γιατρούς που θα βγάλουν βιαστικά και απόλυτα συμπέρασμα από ένα μόνο δεδομένο, π.χ. μόνο κάποια συμπτώματα, ή μόνο κάποια αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων. Και το ίδιο να κάνεις κι εσύ, δηλαδή να μη θεωρείς πως ένα δεδομένο είναι η αιτία πολλών, αν όχι όλων όσων συμβαίνουν ή συνέβησαν. 

Ούτε σε γιατρούς που έχουν παρωπίδες και αγνοούν πολλά από τα δεδομένα που τους παραθέτεις ή δεν βλέπουν πέρα από τα πολύ στενά πλαίσια της ειδικότητας τους. 

Τέλος, σε θέματα ψυχικής υγείας, το να νιώθεις εσύ καλά είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας, ειδικά αν τόσο οι σχέσεις σου όσο και οι καθημερινές ασχολίες πάνε επίσης μια χαρά.

Καλή συνέχεια σε όλα!

----------


## ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ-ΑΝΝΑ

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> λοιπόν ας τα πάρουμε από την αρχή...
> πριν δυόμιση χρόνια σχεδόν μένω έγκυος....αρχίζουν τα πρώτα συμπτώματα...μουδιάσματα στα άκρα , ταχυκαρδίες , απώλεια αισθήσεων , εφίδρωση και πολλά άλλα....
> ο γυναικολόγος τα αποδίδει στην εγκυμοσύνη....μετά από δυόμιση μήνες αποβάλλω....
> τα συμπτώματα;;;; συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν στον ίδιο βαθμό...πηγαίνω σε διάφορους γιατρούς....στομαχολόγο , πνευμονολόγο , ορυλά και ο κάθε ένας μου έλεγε το μακρύ και το κοντό του χωρίς όμως να βρίσκουν άκρη με αυτά τα συμπτώματα και χωρίς να μπορούν να τα αποδώσουν πουθενά....είχα χάσει τα αβγά και τα πασχάλια γιατί δεν ήξερα τί έχω....
> ήθελα απελπισμένα να πιαστώ από κάπου...να βρεθεί κάποιος να μου πει τι έχω επιτέλους...
> πηγαίνω σε καρδιολόγο ο οποίος μου βρίσκει πρόπτωση της μητροειδούς βαλβίδος....τα συμπτώματα αυτά όμως δεν συμπίπτουν με αυτά της συγκεκριμένης πάθησης...
> εν τέλει καταλήγω σε νευρολόγο ...κάνω αξονική εγκεφάλου και δεν δείχνει τίποτα δόξα το θεό....
> το πόρισμά του;;;; βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Φίλη μου αυτό που έζησες το πέρασα και εγώ πριν δύο χρόνια.
Είμαι μία γυναίκα που πέρασα πολλά στη ζωή και όχι μόνο δεν λύγισα αλλά αντρώθηκα περισσότερο. 
Μία ωραία πρωία, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι δεν \"είμαι ο ευατός μου\".
Είχα μία μόνιμη κόπωση, αδιαφορια για τη ζωή, έκλαιγα με το παραμικρό, είχα νεύρα και ένοιωθα αυτό που λέμε \"κατάθλιψη\". Όλα αυτά σε μία περίοδο που δεν είχα προβλήματα.
Έλεγα στον άντρα μου \"βοηθήστε με δεν είμαι ο ευαυτός μου.\"
Κάποια στιγμή καταρρέω, πέρνω ένα μήνα αναρρωτική από τη δουλειά με τη διάγνωση \" κατάθλιψη\".
Όταν μου έδωσε ο γιατρός τη διάγνωση και τις συνταγές των αντικαταθλιπτικών το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν να επαναστατήσω και να πετάξω τα αντικαταθλιπτικά. 
Είπα \"εσύ πέρασες τόσα και δεν λύγισες, τώρα θα τσακιστείς;;\"
Μπήκα σε μία σειρά εξετάσεων από ενδοκρινολόγο και διαπιστώθηκε ότι έπασχα από τη νόσο Hashimoto (υποθυροειδισμό) και είχα και εγώ οζώδη βρογχοκήλη. 
Ο γιατρός μου ήταν πολύ καλός και κάθε 45 ημέρες με υπέβαλε σε εξετάσεις μέχρι να βρούμε τη σωστή δοσολογία του Τ4. 
Ασχολήθηκα πιό εντατικά με yoga και pilates. 
Σήμερα είμαι πιό ήρεμη από ποτέ.
Φαντάζεσαι τι θα είχα απογίνει αν δεχόμουν αδιαμαρτύρητα τη διάγνωση \"κατάθλιψη\" και είχα ξεκινήσει τα αντικαταθλιπτικά από μία ΛΑΘΟΣ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ;;;;

----------

